# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  Михаил Зощенко.  Рассказы

## Lampada

*733 АУДИО ЗАПИСИ! - http://muzofon.com/search/Зощенко* 
__________________________________________________  _____       http://www.russiandvd.com/store/albu...ck%5Fnumber=10    http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_asx.asp?sku=5044   http://muzofon.com/search/Зощенко Баня       *БАНЯ* 
Говорят, граждане, в Америке бани отличные.
Туда, например, гражданин придёт, скинет белье в особый ящик и пойдёт себе мыться. Беспокоиться даже не будет -- мол, кража или пропажа - номерка даже не возьмёт.
Ну, может, иной беспокойный американец и скажет банщику:
-- Гуд бай, дескать, присмотри.
Только и всего.
Помоется этот американец, назад придёт, а ему чистое белье подают -- стираное и глаженое. Портянки небось белее снега. Подштанники зашиты, залатаны. Житьишко!
А у нас бани тоже ничего. Но хуже. Хотя тоже мыться можно.
У нас только с номерками беда. Прошлую субботу я пошёл в баню (не ехать же, думаю, в Америку),-- дают два номерка. Один за белье, другой за пальто с шапкой.
А голому человеку куда номерки деть? Прямо сказать -- некуда. Карманов нету.
Кругом -- живот да ноги. Грех один с номерками. К бороде не привяжешь.
Ну, привязал я к ногам по номерку, чтоб не враз потерять. Вошёл в баню.
Номерки теперича по ногам хлопают. Ходить скучно. А ходить надо. Потому шайку надо. Без шайки какое же мытье? Грех один.
Ищу шайку. Гляжу, один гражданин в трёх шайках моется. В одной стоит, в другой башку мылит, а третью левой рукой придерживает, чтоб не спёрли.
Потянул я третью шайку, хотел, между прочим, её себе взять, а гражданин не выпущает.
-- Ты что ж это,-- говорит,-- чужие шайки воруешь? Как ляпну, говорит, тебе шайкой между глаз -- не зарадуешься.
Я говорю:
-- Не царский, говорю, режим шайками ляпать. Эгоизм, говорю, какой. Надо же, говорю, и другим помыться. Не в театре, говорю.
А он задом повернулся и моется. "Не стоять же,-- думаю,-- над его душой. Теперича, думаю, он нарочно три дня будет мыться". Пошёл дальше.
Через час гляжу, какой-то дядя зазевался, выпустил из рук шайку. За мылом нагнулся или замечтался. А только тую шайку я взял себе.
Теперича и шайка есть, а сесть негде. А стоя мыться -- какое же мытье? Грех один.
Хорошо. Стою стоя, держу шайку в руке, моюсь.
А кругом-то, батюшки-свсты, стирка самосильно идет. Один штаны моет, другой подштанники трёт, третий ещё что-то крутит. Только, скажем, вымылся -- опять грязный. Брызжут, дьяволы. И шум такой стоит от стирки -- мыться неохота. Не слышишь, куда мыло трёшь. Грех один.
"Ну их,-- думаю,-- в болото. Дома домоюсь".
Иду в предбанник. Выдают на номер бельё. Гляжу -- все моё, штаны не мои.
-- Граждане,-- говорю.-- На моих тут дырка была. А на этих эвон где.
А банщик говорит:
-- Мы, говорит, за дырками не приставлены. Не в театре, говорит.
Хорошо. Надеваю эти штаны, иду за пальто. Пальто не выдают -- номерок требуют. А номерок на ноге забытый. Раздеваться надо. Снял штаны, ищу номерок -- нету номерка.
Верёвка тут, на ноге, а бумажки нет. Смылась бумажка.
Подаю банщику верёвку -- не хочет.
-- По верёвке,-- говорит,-- не выдаю. Это, говорит, каждый гражданин настрижёт верёвок -- польт не напасёшься. Обожди, говорит, когда публика разойдётся -- выдам, какое останется.
Я говорю:
-- Братишечка, а вдруг да дрянь останется? Не в театре же, говорю. Выдай, говорю, по приметам. Один, говорю, карман рваный, другого нету. Что касаемо пуговиц,-- то, говорю, верхняя есть, нижних же не предвидится.
Всё-таки выдал. И верёвки не взял. Оделся я, вышел на улицу. Вдруг вспомнил: мыло забыл. Вернулся снова. В пальто не впущают.
-- Раздевайтесь,-- говорят.
Я говорю:
-- Я, граждане, не могу в третий раз раздеваться. Не в театре, говорю. Выдайте тогда хоть стоимость мыла.
Не дают. Не дают -- не надо. Пошёл без мыла.
Конечно, читатель может полюбопытствовать: какая, дескать, это баня? Где она? Адрес?
Какая баня? Обыкновенная. Которая в гривенник.
1924

----------


## Lampada

THE BATHHOUSE 
by Mikhail Zoshchenko  
I hear tell, citizens, they have some excellent bathhouses in America. 
For example, a citizen just drives in, drops his linen in a special box, then off he'll go to wash himself. He won't even worry, they say, about loss or theft. He doesn't even need a ticket. 
Well, let's suppose it's some other, nervous-type American, and he'll say to the attendant, "Goot-bye," so to speak, "keep an eye out." 
And that's all there is to it. 
This American will wash himself, come back, and they'll give him clean linen—washed and pressed. Foot-wrappings, no doubt, whiter than snow. Underdrawers mended and sewed. That's the life! 
Well, we have bathhouses, too. But not as good. Though it's possible to wash yourself. 
Only in ours, there's trouble with the tickets. Last Saturday I went to one of our bathhouses (after all, I can't go all the way to America), and they give me two tickets. One for my linen, the other for my hat and coat. 
But where is a naked man going to put tickets? To say it straight—no place. No pockets. Look around—all stomach and legs. The only trouble's with the tickets. Can't tie them to your beard. 
Well, I tied a ticket to each leg so as not to lose them both at once. I went into the bath. 
The tickets are flapping about on my legs now. Annoying to walk like that. But you've got to walk. Because you've got to have a bucket. Without a bucket, how can you wash? That's the only trouble. 
I look for a bucket. I see one citizen washing himself with three buckets. He is standing in one, washing his head in another, and holding the third with his left hand so no one would take it away. 
I pulled at the third bucket; among other things, I wanted to take it for myself. But the citizen won't let go. 
"What are you up to," says he, "stealing other people's buckets?" As I pull, he says, "I'll give you a bucket between the eyes, then you won't be so damn happy." 
I say: "This isn't the tsarist regime," I say, "to go around hitting people with buckets. Egotism," I say, "sheer egotism. Other people," I say, "have to wash themselves too. You're not in a theater," I say. 
But he turned his back and starts washing himself again. 
"I can't just stand around," think I, "waiting his pleasure. He's likely to go on washing himself," think I, "for another three days." 
I moved along. 
After an hour I see some old joker gaping around, no hands on his bucket. Looking for soap or just dreaming, I don't know. I just lifted his bucket and made off with it. 
So now there's a bucket, but no place to sit down. And to wash standing—what kind of washing is that? That's the only trouble. 
All right. So I'm standing. I'm holding the bucket in my hand and I'm washing myself. 
But all around me everyone's scrubbing clothes like mad. One is washing his trousers, another's rubbing his drawers, a third's wringing something out. You no sooner get yourself all washed up than you're dirty again. They're splattering me, the bastards. And such a noise from all the scrubbing—it takes all the joy out of washing. You can't even hear where the soap squeaks. That's the only trouble. 
"To hell with them," I think. "I'll finish washing at home." 
I go back to the locker room. I give them one ticket, they give me my linen. I look. Everything's mine, but the trousers aren't mine. 
"Citizens," I say, "mine didn't have a hole here. Mine had a hole over there." 
But the attendant says: "We aren't here," he says, "just to watch for your holes. You're not in a theater," he says. 
All right. I put these pants on, and I'm about to go get my coat. They won't give me my coat. They want the ticket. I'd forgotten the ticket on my leg. I had to undress. I took off my pants. I look for the ticket. No ticket. There's the string tied around my leg, but no ticket. The ticket had been washed away. 
I give the attendant the string. He doesn't want it. 
"You don't get anything for a string," he says. "Anybody can cut off a bit of string," he says. "Wouldn't be enough coats to go around. Wait," he says, "till everyone leaves. We'll give you what's left over." 
I say: "Look here, brother, suppose there's nothing left but crud? This isn't a theater," I say. "I'll identify it for you. One pocket," I say, "is torn, and there's no other. As for the buttons," I say, "the top one's there, the rest are not to be seen." 
Anyhow, he gave it to me. But he wouldn't take the string. 
I dressed, and went out on the street. Suddenly I remembered: I forgot my soap. 
I went back again. They won't let me in, in my coat. 
"Undress," they say. 
I say, "Look, citizens. I can't undress for the third time. This isn't a theater," I say. "At least give me what the soap costs." 
Nothing doing. 
Nothing doing—all right. I went without the soap. 
Of course, the reader who is accustomed to formalities might be curious to know: what kind of a bathhouse was this? Where was it located? What was the address? 
What kind of a bathhouse? The usual kind. Where it costs ten kopecks to get in.

----------


## Lampada

*Аристократка*  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_gdlxoTz5QRussianDVD.com - Audio Stream -http://muzofon.com/search/Зощенко Аристократка  
Григорий Иванович шумно вздохнул, вытер подбородок рукавом и начал рассказывать:
- Я, братцы мои, не люблю баб, которые в шляпках. Ежели баба в шляпке,  ежели чулочки на ней фильдекосовые, или мопсик у ней на руках, или зуб золотой, то такая аристократка мне и не баба вовсе, а гладкое место.
А в свое время я, конечно, увлекался одной аристократкой. Гулял с ней и в театр водил. В театре-то все и вышло. В театре она и развернула свою идеологию во всем объеме.
А встретился я с ней во дворе дома. На собрании. Гляжу, стоит этакая фря. Чулочки на ней, зуб золоченый.
- Откуда, - говорю, - ты, гражданка? Из какого номера?
- Я, - говорит, - из седьмого.
- Пожалуйста, - говорю, - живите.
И сразу как-то она мне ужасно понравилась. Зачастил я к ней. В седьмой
номер. Бывало, приду, как лицо официальное. Дескать, как у вас, гражданка, в
смысле порчи водопровода и уборной? Действует?
- Да, - отвечает, - действует.
И сама кутается в байковый платок, и ни мур-мур больше. Только глазами
стрижет. И зуб во рте блестит. Походил я к ней месяц - привыкла. Стала
подробней отвечать. Дескать, действует водопровод, спасибо вам, Григорий
Иванович.
Дальше - больше, стали мы с ней по улицам гулять. Выйдем на улицу, а
она велит себя под руку принять. Приму ее под руку и волочусь, что щука. И
чего сказать - не знаю, и перед народом совестно.
Ну, а раз она мне и говорит:
- Что вы, говорит, меня все по улицам водите? Аж голова закрутилась. Вы
бы, говорит, как кавалер и у власти, сводили бы меня, например, в театр.
- Можно, - говорю.
И как раз на другой день прислала комячейка билеты в оперу. Один билет
я получил, а другой мне Васька-слесарь пожертвовал.
На билеты я не посмотрел, а они разные. Который мой - внизу сидеть, а
который Васькин - аж на самой галерке.
Вот мы и пошли. Сели в театр. Она села на мой билет, я - на Васькин.
Сижу на верхотурье и ни хрена не вижу. А ежели нагнуться через барьер, то ее
вижу. Хотя плохо. Поскучал я, поскучал, вниз сошел. Гляжу - антракт. А она в
антракте ходит.
- Здравствуйте, - говорю.
- Здравствуйте.
Интересно, - говорю, - действует ли тут водопровод?
- Не знаю, - говорит.
И сама в буфет. Я за ней. Ходит она по буфету и на стойку смотрит. А на
стойке блюдо. На блюде пирожные.
А я этаким гусем, этаким буржуем нерезаным вьюсь вокруг ее и предлагаю:
- Ежели, говорю, вам охота скушать одно пирожное, то не стесняйтесь. Я
заплачу.
- Мерси, - говорит.
И вдруг подходит развратной походкой к блюду и цоп с кремом и жрет.
А денег у меня - кот наплакал. Самое большое, что па три пирожных. Она
кушает, а я с беспокойством по карманам шарю, смотрю рукой, сколько у меня
денег. А денег - с гулькин нос.
Съела она с кремом, цоп другое. Я аж крякнул. И молчу. Взяла меня
этакая буржуйская стыдливость. Дескать, кавалер, а не при деньгах.
Я хожу вокруг нее, что петух, а она хохочет и на комплименты
напрашивается.
Я говорю:
- Не пора ли нам в театр сесть? Звонили, может быть.
А она говорит:
- Нет.
И берет третье.
Я говорю:
- Натощак - не много ли? Может вытошнить.
А она:
- Нот, - говорит, - мы привыкшие.
И берег четвертое.
Тут ударила мне кровь в голову.
- Ложи, - говорю, - взад!
А она испужалась. Открыла рот, а во рте зуб блестит.
А мне будто попала вожжа под хвост. Все равно, думаю, теперь с пей не
гулять.
- Ложи, - говорю, - к чертовой матери!
Положила она назад. А я говорю хозяину:
- Сколько с нас за скушанные три пирожные?
А хозяин держится индифферентно - ваньку валяет.
- С вас, - говорит, - за скушанные четыре штуки столько-то.
- Как, - говорю, - за четыре?! Когда четвертое в блюде находится.
- Нету, - отвечает, - хотя оно и в блюде находится, но надкус на ем
сделан и пальцем смято.
- Как, - говорю, - надкус, помилуйте! Это ваши смешные фантазии.
А хозяин держится индифферентно - перед рожей руками крутит.
Ну, народ, конечно, собрался. Эксперты.
Одни говорят - надкус сделан, другие - нету.
А я вывернул карманы - всякое, конечно, барахло на пол вывалилось,
народ хохочет. А мне не смешно. Я деньги считаю.
Сосчитал деньги - в обрез за четыре штуки. Зря, мать честная, спорил.
Заплатил. Обращаюсь к даме:
- Докушайте, говорю, гражданка. Заплачено.
А дама не двигается. И конфузится докушивать.
А тут какой-то дядя ввязался.
- Давай, - говорит, - я докушаю.
И докушал, сволочь. За мои-то деньги.
Сели мы в театр. Досмотрели оперу. И домой.
А у дома она мне и говорит своим буржуйским тоном:
- Довольно свинство с вашей стороны. Которые без денег - не ездют с
дамами.
А я говорю.
- Не в деньгах, гражданка, счастье. Извините за выражение.
Так мы с ней и разошлись.
Не нравятся мне аристократки.

----------


## Lampada

RussianDVD.com - Audio Stream -   http://muzofon.com/search/Зощенко Нервные люди   *Нервные люди*  
Недавно в нашей коммунальной квартире драка произошла. И не то что
драка, а целый бой. На углу Глазовой и Боровой.
Дрались, конечно, от чистого сердца. Инвалиду Гаврилову последнюю башку
чуть не оттяпали.
Главная причина - народ очень уж нервный. Расстраивается по мелким
пустякам. Горячится. И через это дерется грубо, как в тумане.
Оно, конечно, после гражданской войны нервы, говорят, у народа завсегда
расшатываются. Может, оно и так, а только у инвалида Гаврилова от этой
идеологии башка поскорее не зарастет.
А приходит, например, одна жиличка, Марья Васильевна Щипцова, в девять
часов вечера на кухню и разжигает примус. Она всегда, знаете, об это время
разжигает примус. Чай пьет и компрессы ставит.
Так приходит она на кухню. Ставит примус перед собой и разжигает. А он,
провались совсем, не разжигается.
Она думает: "С чего бы он, дьявол, не разжигается? Не закоптел ли,
провались совсем!"
И берет она в левую руку ежик и хочет чистить.
Хочет она чистить, берет в левую руку ежик, а другая жиличка, Дарья
Петровна Кобылина, чей ежик, посмотрела, чего взято, и отвечает:
- Ежик-то, уважаемая Марья Васильевна, промежду прочим, назад положьте.
Щипцова, конечно, вспыхнула от этих слов и отвечает:
- Пожалуйста, отвечает, подавитесь, Дарья Петровна, своим ежиком. Мне,
говорит, до вашего ежика дотронуться противно, не то что его в руку взять.
Тут, конечно, вспыхнула от этих слов Дарья Петровна Кобылина. Стали они
между собой разговаривать. Шум у них поднялся, грохот, треск.
Муж, Иван Степаныч Кобылин, чей ежик, на шум является. Здоровый такой
мужчина, пузатый даже, но, в свою очередь, нервный.
Так является это Иван Степаныч и говорит:
- Я, говорит, ну, ровно слон работаю за тридцать два рубля с копейками
в кооперации, улыбаюсь, говорит, покупателям и колбасу им отвешиваю, и из
этого, говорит, на трудовые гроши ежики себе покупаю, и нипочем то есть не
разрешу постороннему чужому персоналу этими ежиками воспользоваться.
Тут снова шум, и дискуссия поднялась вокруг ежика. Все жильцы, конечно,
поднаперли в кухню. Хлопочут. Инвалид Гаврилыч тоже является.
- Что это, - говорит, - за шум, а драки нету?
Тут сразу после этих слов и подтвердилась драка. Началось.
А кухонька, знаете, узкая. Драться неспособно. Тесно. Кругом кастрюли и
примуса. Повернуться негде. А тут двенадцать человек вперлось. Хочешь,
например, одного по харе смазать - троих кроешь. И, конечное дело, на все
натыкаешься, падаешь. Не то что, знаете, безногому инвалиду - с тремя ногами
устоять на полу нет никакой возможности.
А инвалид, чертова перечница, несмотря на это, в самую гущу вперся.
Иван Степаныч, чей ежик, кричит ему:
- Уходи, Гаврилыч, от греха. Гляди, последнюю ногу оборвут.
Гаврилыч говорит:
- Пущай, говорит, нога пропадает! А только, говорит, не могу я теперича
уйти. Мне, говорит, сейчас всю амбицию в кровь разбили.
А ему, действительно, в эту минуту кто-то по морде съездил. Ну, и не
уходит, накидывается. Тут в это время кто-то и ударяет инвалида кастрюлькой
по кумполу. Инвалид - брык на пол и лежит. Скучает.
Тут какой-то паразит за милицией кинулся. Является мильтон. Кричит:
- Запасайтесь, дьяволы, гробами, сейчас стрелять буду!
Только после этих роковых слов народ маленько очухался. Бросился по
своим комнатам.
"Вот те, - думают, - клюква, с чего ж это мы, уважаемые граждане,
разодрались?"
Бросился народ по своим комнатам, один только инвалид Гаврилыч не
бросился. Лежит, знаете, на полу скучный. И из башки кровь каплет.
Через две недели после этого факта суд состоялся.
А нарсудья тоже нервный такой мужчина попался - прописал ижицу.

----------


## Lampada

*КОШКА И ЛЮДИ*   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m688Etit1T8  
Печка у меня очень плохая. Вся моя семья завсегда угорает через неё. 
А чёртов жакт починку производить отказывается. Экономит. Для очередной растраты. 
Давеча осматривали эту мою печку. Вьюшки глядели. Ныряли туда вовнутрь головой. 
— Нету,— говорят.— Жить можно. 
— Товарищи,— говорю,— довольно стыдно такие слова произносить: жить можно. Мы завсегда угораем через вашу печку. Давеча кошка даже угорела. Её тошнило давеча у ведра. А вы говорите — жить можно. 
Председатель жакта говорит:
— Тогда,— говорит,— устроим сейчас опыт и посмотрим, угорает ли ваша печка. Ежли мы сейчас после топки угорим — ваше счастье — переложим. Ежли не угорим — извиняемся за отопление. Затопили мы печку. Расположились вокруг её. Сидим. Нюхаем. Так, у вьюшки, сел председатель, так — секретарь Грибоедов, а так, на моей кровати,— казначей. 
Вскоре стал, конечно, угар по комнате проноситься.
Председатель понюхал и говорит: — Нету. Не ощущается. Идёт тёплый дух, и только. 
Казначей, жаба, говорит: — Вполне отличная атмосфера. И нюхать её можно. Голова через это не ослабевает. У меня,— говорит,— в квартире атмосфера хуже воняет, и я,— говорит,— не скулю понапрасну. А тут совершенно дух ровный.
Я говорю: — Да как же, помилуйте, ровный. Эвон как газ струится.
Председатель говорит: — Позовите кошку. Ежели кошка будет смирно сидеть, значит, ни хрена нету. Животное завсегда в этом бескорыстно. Это не человек. На неё можно положиться. Приходит кошка. Садится на кровать. Сидит тихо. И, ясное дело, тихо — она несколько привыкшая. 
— Нету,— говорит председатель,— извиняемся. Вдруг казначей покачнулся на кровати и говорит: — Мне надо, знаете, спешно идти по делу. И сам подходит до окна и в щёлку дышит. И сам стоит зелёный и прямо на ногах качается.
Председатель говорит: — Сейчас все пойдём.
Я оттянул его от окна. — Так,— говорю,— нельзя экспертизу строить.
Он говорит: — Пожалуйста. Могу отойти. Мне ваш воздух вполне полезный. Натуральный воздух, годный для здоровья. Ремонта я вам не могу делать. Печка нормальная. 
А через полчаса, когда этого самого председателя ложили на носилки и затем задвигали носилки в каретку скорой помощи, я с ним разговорился. Я говорю: — Ну, как? — Да нет,— говорит,— не будет ремонта. Жить можно. Так и не починили. Ну что ж делать? Привыкаю. Человек не блоха — ко всему может привыкнуть.

----------


## Lampada

*МОНТЕР*http://www.russiandvd.com/store/albu...rack_number=16   http://muzofon.com/search/Зощенко Монтер   
Я, братцы мои, зря спорить не буду, кто важней в театре -- актер, режиссер или, может быть, театральный плотник. Факты покажут. Факты всегда сами за себя говорят.
Дело это произошло в Саратове или Симбирске, одним словом, где-то недалеко от Туркестана. В городском театре. Играли в этом городском театре оперу. Кроме выдающейся игры артистов, был в этом театре, между прочим, монтер - Иван Кузьмич Мякишев.
На общей группе, когда весь театр в двадцать третьем году снимали на карточку, монтера этого пихнули куда-то сбоку -- мол, технический персонал, и постоишь. А в центр, на стул со спинкой, посадили тенора.
Монтер Иван Кузьмич Мякишев ничего на это не сказал, но в душе затаил некоторую грубость. Тем более что на карточку сняли его вдобавок мутно, не в фокусе.
А тут такое подошло. Сегодня, для примеру, играют "Руслан и Людмила".
Музыка Глинки. Дирижер - маэстро Кацман.
А без четверти минут восемь являются до этого монтера две знакомые ему
барышни. Или он их раньше пригласил, или они сами подошли - неизвестно.
Так являются эти две знакомые барышни, отчаянно флиртуют и вообще
просят их посадить в общую залу -- посмотреть на спектакль. 
Монтер говорит:
-- Да ради бога, медам. Сейчас я вам пару билетов устрою. Посидите тут, у будки.
И сам, конечно, к управляющему. Управляющий говорит:
-- Сегодня выходной день. Народу пропасть. Каждый стул на учете. Не могу.
Монтер говорит:
-- Ах так, говорит. Ну, так я играть отказываюсь. Отказываюсь, одним словом,
освещать ваше производство. Играйте без меня. Посмотрим тогда, кто из нас важней
и кого сбоку сымать, а кого в центр сажать.
И сам обратно в будку. Выключил по всему театру свет, замкнул на все ключи
будку и сидит -- флиртует со своими знакомыми девицами.
Тут произошла, конечно, форменная неразбериха. Управляющий бегает.
Публика орет. Кассир визжит, пугается, как бы у него деньги в потемках не взяли.
А бродяга, главный оперный тенор, привыкший всегда сыматься в центре,
заявляется до дирекции и говорит своим тенором:
-- Я в темноте петь тенором отказываюсь. Раз, говорит, темно - я ухожу. Мне,
говорит, голос себе дороже. Пущай ваш монтер поет.
Монтер говорит:
-- Пущай не поет. Наплевать на него. Раз он центре сымается, то и пущай
одной рукой поет, другой свет зажигает. Думает -- тенор, так ему и свети все время.
Теноров нынче нету!
Тут, конечно, монтер схлестнулся с тенором.
Вдруг управляющий является, говорит:
-- Где эти чертовы две девицы? Через них наблюдается полная гибель.
Сейчас я их куда-нибудь посажу, леший их забодай!
Монтер говорит:
-- Вот они, чертовы девицы! Только не через их гибель, а гибель через меня.
Сейчас, говорит, я свет дам. Мне энергии принципиально не жалко.
Дал он сию минуту свет.
-- Начинайте,-- говорит.
Сажают тогда его девиц на выдающиеся места и начинают спектакль.
Теперь и разбирайтесь сами, кто важнее в этом сложном театральном механизме.
Конечно, если без горячности разбираться, то тенор тоже для театра - крупная
ценность. Иная опера не сможет даже без него пойти. Но и без монтера
нет жизни на театральных подмостках.
Так что они оба-два представляют собой одинаковую ценность. И нечего тут
задаваться: дескать, я - тенор. Нечего избегать дружеских отношений. И
cнимать на карточку мутно, не в фокусе!

----------


## lexxalex

Привет Лампада!
Подскажи, пожалуйста, как правильно разместить звуковой файл и в каком формате можно записать. Текст рассказа, надеюсь, можно выбрать самому?

----------


## Lampada

> Привет*,* Лампада!
> Подскажи, пожалуйста, как правильно разместить звуковой файл и в каком формате можно записать. Текст рассказа, надеюсь, можно выбрать самому?

 К сожалению, подсказать не могу, не знаю. Я, как видишь, просто готовые ссылки помещаю.
А тексты выбирай любые, какие хочешь.

----------


## sperk

The Aristocrat 
Grigorii Ivanovich inhaled noisily, wiped his chin with his sleeve, and began to tell the story: Brothers, I don't like women who wear hats. If a woman's wearing a hat, or if she's got silk stockings on her, or a little pug-dog in her arms, or if she's got a gold tooth, then to me she's an aristocrat, and not a woman at all but an empty space. 
In my time, of course, I once courted an aristocrat like that. I went strolling with her and took her to the theater. It was in the theater, in fact, that it all came out. It was in the theater that she exposed her ideology in its full measure. 
I met her in the courtyard at home. At a house meeting. I look, and there stands just such a big deal. Stockings on her, gold tooth. 
"Where are you from, citizen?" I say. "What number?" 
"I am," she says, "from number seven." 
"Please," says I, "good luck to you." 
And all at once I found I liked her terribly. I began to go see her often. To Apartment Number Seven. As it happened, I'd go in a kind of official capacity. Like this: "Anything wrong here, citizen, in the way of a broken pipe or toilet? Everything working?" 
"Yes," she replies. "Everything's working." 
And she wraps herself up in a woolen shawl and there's not a whisper more. Only with her eyes she's devouring away. And the tooth flashes in her mouth. I came to her for a month - she got used to it. She began to answer in more detail. Like, for example, "the pipe's working, thank you, Grigorii Ivanovich." 
To get on, we began to take strolls along the streets. We'd go out on the street, and she'd ask me to take her by the arm. I was embarrassed, but I'd take her arm and tag along like a fish out of water. And what to say, I don't know, and in front of people I'm ashamed. 
Well, and once she says to me: "Why," she says, "do you always take me out on the streets? My head's gotten all twisted. You could," she says, "if you're a man and a gentleman, take me to the theater, for example." 
"Can do," says I. 
And all at once on the following day the party cell distributed tickets for the opera. One ticket I received myself, and the other one I got from Vas'ka the locksmith, who gave his up to me. 
I never looked at the tickets, but they were different. Mine was in the orchestra, but Vas'ka's was in the balcony. 
Anyway, we got there. We took our seats in the theater. She took a seat on my ticket, and I on Vas'ka's. I was sitting in the last balcony and couldn't see a horse-radish. But if I leaned way out over the balcony rail I could see her. But not too well. 
I was getting more and more bored, and went downstairs. I look - it's intermission. And she's coming out for intermission. 
"Hello," says I. 
"Hello." 
"It's interesting," says I. "Is the pipe working here?" 
"I don't know," she says. 
And she goes to the buffet. I follow her. She walks along the buffet and looks at the counter. And on the counter there's a plate. On the plate some pastries. 
And I'm such a goose, such an uncut bourgeois, I creep around her and offer: "If you would like," says I, "to eat one of those pastries, don't hesitate. I'll pay." 
"Merci," she says. 
And suddenly she maneuvers herself around to the plate with a vicious movement, grabs the one with whipped cream, and laps it up. 
The money I had on me was damn little. At most enough for three pastries. She eats, and I go whisking nervously through my pockets.  I look in my hand. How much do I have? About a pigeon's droppings' worth. 
She ate the one with whipped cream and grabbed another. I let out with a quack. And then I keep quiet. Such a bourgeois kind of embarrassment took hold of me. Like this, a gentleman, and no money on him. 
I walk around her like a rooster, and she giggles waiting for compliments. 
I say: "Isn't it time to go back to our seats? Maybe they rang." 
But she says: "No." 
And takes a third. 
"On an empty stomach - isn't that a lot? You might throw up." 
And she: "No," she says, "I'm used to it." 
And takes a fourth. 
Then the blood runs to my head. 
"Put it," says I, "back!" 
And she got scared. She opened her mouth, and in her mouth the tooth flashed. 
It seemed to me as though someone had touched a whip to my rear. It's all one, think I, there'll be no strolling with her now. 
"Put it back," says I,"you damn bitch!" 
She stepped back. And I say to the attendant: "How much for the three pastries we ate?" 
The attendant takes it all indifferently - he takes his time. 
"You owe me," says he, "for eating four pieces, so-and-so much." 
"How," says I, "for four? When the fourth is still on the plate." 
"No," says he, "though it's still on the plate, it was nibbled and it's been smutched by a finger." 
"How," says I, "nibbled, if you please. It's your cockeyed fantasies." 
But he still takes it indifferently - he wrings his hands in front of his mug. 
Well, of course, people gathered around. Experts. Some say a nibble was taken, others - no. 
And I emptied out my pockets - something, of course, spilled out on the floor and rolled away - the crowd laughs. But to me it's not funny. I am counting my change. 
I counted the money - enough for four pieces and a little over. Dear mother, I'd picked a quarrel for nothing. 
I paid. I turn to the lady: "Eat," says I. "It's paid for." 
The lady doesn't move. She's embarrassed to eat it. And here some old joker butted in. 
"Give it here," says he. "I'll eat it." 
And he ate it, the scum. With my money. 
We took our seats in the theater. We watched the opera. Then home. 
And at home she says to me in that bourgeois tone of hers:
"Enough swinery on your part. Those who don't have money shouldn't go out with ladies." 
And I say: "Money isn't happiness. Pardon the information." 
So I left her. 
I don't like aristocrats.

----------


## sperk

Nervous People 
    Not long ago in our communal apartment there was a fight. And not just any fight, but a full-out battle. On the corner of Glazova and Borova. 
    Of course in their hearts the fight was virtuous. The invalid Gavrilov near got his lone head chopped off. 
    The main reason – folks are very nervous. Erupt over trivialities. Lose control. And fight dirty, like in a fog. 
    Of course they say that after a civil war the people are always jittery. That may be so, but ideology won’t heal Gavrilov’s head any faster. 
    So at nine o’clock in the evening one tenant, Marya Vasilyevna Shchiptsova, comes into the kitchen to light her primus stove. You know, she always lights her primus about this time, drinks tea and applies compresses. 
    So she comes in the kitchen. Sets the primus before her and sparks it. But it fails completely, won’t light. 
    She thinks, “What, the devil won’t light? Must be sooted up, that’s the problem.” 
    In her left hand she grabs a brush and sets to clean it. 
    As she is about to clean, holding the brush in her left hand, another tenant, Darya Petrovna Kobylina, whose brush it is, sees what of hers has been taken and replies: 
    “Incidentally, Marya Vasilyevna deary, you can just put that brush back where it belongs.” 
    Shchiptsova of course flares at these words and answers: 
    “Darya Petrovna, please go choke on your fucking brush. I don’t care to touch the disgusting thing, much less pick it up.” 
    Darya Petrovna Kobylina of course erupts at these words. They began to talk, just the two of them. Their volume grows, shouting, banging. 
    Darya’s husband, Ivan Stepanich Kobylin, who really owns the brush, comes to the ruckus. He is a stout man, even pot-bellied, but in his own way, a nervous type. 
    He enters and says: 
    “I work,” he says, “I work like a driven elephant for thirty-two rubles and a few kopecks in the co-op, and smile,” – he says – “smile at customers and weigh their sausage. By my labored coins I buy my own brushes, and there’s no way in Hell I’m letting some stranger use my brushes.” 
    Again noise breaks out, discussion rises around the brush. Of course all tenants barge in the kitchen. Much bumping about. The invalid Gavrilich also shows up. 
    “What is this,” he says, “such commotion, and no fight?” 
    Right after these words a fight is verified. Off it went. 
    But our mini-kitchen, you know, is narrow. Inappropriate for fighting. Tight. All around are pans and primus stoves. Nowhere to turn. And in it twelve people are crammed. If, for example, you wish to smack the mug of one, you punch three. And of course, one bumps into things, falls over. And you know, a one-legged invalid – had he three legs he couldn’t keep his balance there. 
    But despite this, the crazy devil of the invalid goes barreling into the very thick of it. Ivan Stepanich, who owns the brush, shouts at him: 
    “Get out of this mess, Gavrilich. You’ll lose your other leg!” 
    “So let me lose my leg!” Gavrilich replies. “I can’t leave now. I’ve already bled, and my pride is wounded.” 
    And that minute someone pummels him in the snout. He doesn’t leave and goes on the attack. Then someone clocks the invalid on the skull with a saucepan. 
    Down kicks the invalid and just lies there. Has a bored look. 
    Here some parasite runs for the militia. 
    A cop shows. He shouts: 
    “Get your coffins ready you devils, ’cuz I’m gonna shoot!” 
    Only after these fateful words do the people somewhat compose themselves. They scamper to their rooms. 
    “By what madness,” they think, “did such fine citizens as us come to blows?” 
    All the people had run to their rooms, only the invalid Gavrilich does no running. He’s lying on the floor looking bored. And blood drips out his dome. 
    Court convened two weeks after these facts. 
    As well the People’s Judge turned out such a nervous type – he really nailed us.

----------


## sperk

KITTEN AND PEOPLE  
The stove I have works very badly. Sitting around it, my whole 
family is always stifling from the fumes. And that housing co- 
operative of devils refuses to make any repairs. They're economiz- 
ing. On current expenses.  
Recently they had a look at this stove of mine. They looked 
at the flues. They stuck their heads in inside.  
"Nothing wrong," they say. "One can live."  
"Comrades," I say, "it's downright shameful to utter words 
like that: one can live. We keep stifling from the fumes around 
your stove. Recently, even our kitten stifled from the fumes. 
Recently she even got sick at the bucket. But you are saying 
one can live."  
The housing co-operative of devils says: "In that case," they 
say, "we'll set up an experiment now and have a look whether 
your stove is really stifling. If we stifle now after turning it up 
your luck we'll repair it. If we don't stifle we'll excuse our- 
selves for the heating."  
We warmed up the stove. We deposited ourselves around it.  
We sit. We sniff.  
Here, near the damper, the chairman was sitting; here, Secretary 
Griboedov; and here on my bed, the treasurer.  
Naturally, the fumes soon began to spread through the room.  
The chairman took a sniff, and he says: "Not a thing. Don't 
smell a thing. Warm air's coming out, nothing else."  
The treasurer, that plague, says: "The air's quite excellent. 
And one can sniff it. From this, one doesn't get dizzy. In my 
apartment," he says, "the air stinks much worse, and yet I," he 
says, "don't go around whimpering for nothing. But here the air 
is quite smooth."  
"Pardon me," I say, "what do you mean smooth? Just look 
how the gas is streaming out."  
The chairman says: "Call the kitten. If the kitten will sit still, 
that means there's not a horse-radish wrong. An animal is always 
disinterested in a case like this. It's not a man. You can trust it."  
The kitten comes. Sits herself down on the bed. Sits calmly. 
And why does she sit calmly? It's a clear case she's already 
gotten a bit used to it.  
"Not a thing," says the chairman, "we're sorry."  
Suddenly, the treasurer rocks on the bed and says: "You know, 
I've got to hurry. I've got business to attend to."  
And he goes over to the window and breathes through the 
chink.  
And he's turning green and actually swaying on his feet.  
The chairman says: "We'll be going now."  
I drew him away from the window.  
"It's impossible," I say, "to get expert judgment that way."  
He says: "As you like. I can leave the window. Your air is 
quite healthy to me. Natural air, good for the health. I cannot 
give you any repairs. The stove is normal."  
But half an hour later, when this very chairman was lying 
on a stretcher and the stretcher was being carried to the first-aid 
ambulance, I spoke with him again.  
I say: "Well, what now?"  
"Why no," he says, "there will be no repairs. One can live." 
And so they did not repair it.  
Well, what's to be done? I'm getting used to it. A man isn't a 
flea he can get used to anything.

----------


## sperk

THE ELECTRICIAN  
Brothers, I would never argue idly as to who's the most im- 
portant man in the theater the actor, the director, or maybe the 
stage carpenter. The facts will out. Facts always speak for 
themselves.  
This affair took place in Saratov or in Simbirsk; in a word, 
someplace not far from Turkestan. In the municipal theater.  
They played opera in this municipal theater. Besides the 
outstanding roles of the artists, there was in this theater, among 
others, the electrician Ivan Kuzmich Miakishev.  
When they took a picture of the whole theater in a group in 
the year twenty-three, they shoved this electrician somewhere to 
the side: technical personnel, they say. And in the center, on a 
chair with a back, they sat the tenor.  
The electrician, Ivan Kuzmich Miakishev, said nothing about 
this boorishness, but in his heart he nourished a certain grievance. 
The more so since on the picture they had snapped him some- 
what murkily, out of focus.  
And here's what happened. This evening, for opening, they're 
playing Ruslan and Lyudmila. Music by Glinka. Conductor 
Maestro Katzman. And at a quarter to eight two girls he knows 
come up to this electrician. Whether he had invited them be- 
forehand or whether they just showed up is not known. So these 
two girl acquaintances show up, flirt intensely, and just ask 
to be seated in the main orchestra to see the show.  
The electrician says: "Well, for God's sake, mesdames. I'll go 
get you a couple tickets right now. Sit down here in the box."  
And he himself goes, of course, to the manager.  
The manager says: "Today's a holiday. There's a whole slew 
of people. Every seat's taken. I can't."  
The electrician says: "Ah, so," he says. "Well then, I refuse to 
play. I refuse, in a word, to light your production. Play without 
me. Then we'll see which of us is more important, who you can 
shove off to the side and who you set in the center."  
And he went back to his box. He turned off the light in the  
whole theater right up to the gallery, locked up the box with all 
his keys and he just sits and flirts with his girlfriends.  
Now, of course, everything is in a regular muddle. The man- 
ager's running around. The public is yelling. The man in the 
box office is whimpering, he's afraid somebody might run off 
with the money in the dark. But that beggar, the first opera tenor, 
accustomed to occupy the center, goes up to the director and says 
in his tenor voice: "I refuse to sing tenor in the dark. If it's 
dark/' he says, "I leave. I," he says, "prize my voice more than 
that. Let the electrician sing himself."  
The electrician says: "O.K., so he doesn't sing. Spit on him. 
Once he gets out in the center, he thinks all he has to do is start 
singing with one hand, another light goes on. He's a tenor, he 
thinks, so there are always lights for him. Now there are no more 
tenors!"  
Here, of course, the electrician tangled with the tenor.  
Suddenly the manager shows up and says: "Where are those 
two damn girls? Everything's gone to pot on their account. I'll 
seat them somewhere right now, may a fiend roast them!"  
The electrician says: "Here they are, those damn girls! Only 
it's not because of them everything's gone to pot. Everything's 
gone to pot because of me. Now," he says, "I'll give you light. I 
don't begrudge energy on principle."  
And that very moment he gave light.  
"Begin," he says.  
So they seat his girls in excellent seats and the show begins.  
Now you can figure out for yourself who is more important in 
the complex theatrical mechanism.  
Of course, if you examine the matter dispassionately, then a 
tenor is of immense value to a theater. Another opera cannot 
go on without him. But without an electrician, too, there is no 
life on the theatrical boards. So that each of the two represents 
a singular value.  
And so there's no reason to put on airs: so to speak, look at 
me, I'm a tenor. There's no reason to avoid friendly relations; or 
to take a murky picture, not in focus.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsyqFcPtqVU  http://muzofon.com/search/Зощенко ИСТОРИЯ БОЛЕЗНИ    ИСТОРИЯ БОЛЕЗНИ   _Я люблю, когда больные поступают в бессознательном состоянии._ _Тогда им все по вкусу_ 
ОТКРОВЕННО ГОВОРЯ, я предпочитаю хворать дома. Конечно, слов нет, в больнице, может быть, светлей и культурней. И калорийность пищи, может быть, у них более предусмотрена. Но, как говорится, дома и солома едома.
А в больницу меня привезли с брюшным тифом. Домашние думали этим облегчить мои неимоверные страдания. Но только этим они не достигли цели, поскольку мне попалась какая-то особенная больница, где мне не все понравилось.
Все-таки только больного привезли, записывают его в книгу, и вдруг он читает на стене плакат: "Выдача трупов от 3-х до 4-х". Не знаю, как другие больные, но я прямо закачался на ногах, когда прочел это воззвание. Главное, у меня высокая температура, и вообще жизнь, может быть, еле теплится в моем организме, может быть, она на волоске висит T и вдруг приходится читать такие слова. Я сказал мужчине, который меня записывал:
- Что вы, - говорю, - товарищ фельдшер, такие пошлые надписи вывешиваете? Все-таки, - говорю, - больным не доставляет интереса это читать.
Фельдшер, или как там его, - лекпом, - удивился, что я ему так сказал, и говорит:
- Глядите: больной, и еле он ходит, и чуть у него пар изо рту не идет от жара, а тоже, - говорит, - наводит на все самокритику. Если, - говорит, - вы поправитесь, что вряд ли, тогда и критикуйте, а не то мы действительно от трех до четырех выдадим вас в виде того, что тут написано, вот тогда будете знать.
Хотел я с этим лекпомом схлестнуться, но поскольку у меня была высокая температура, 39 и 8, то я с ним спорить не стал. Я только ему сказал:
- Вот погоди, медицинская трубка, я поправлюсь, так ты мне ответишь за свое нахальство. Разве, - говорю, - можно больным такие речи слушать? Это, - говорю, - морально подкашивает силы. 
Фельдшер удивился, что тяжелобольной так свободно с ним объясняется, и сразу замял разговор. И тут сестричка подскочила.
- Пойдемте, - говорит, - больной, на обмывочный пункт.
Но от этих слов меня тоже передернуло.
- Лучше бы, - говорю, - называли не обмывочный пункт, а ванна. Это, - говорю, - красивей и возвышает больного. И я, - говорю, - не лошадь, чтоб меня обмывать.
Медсестра говорит:
- Даром что больной, а тоже, - говорит, - замечает всякие тонкости. Наверно, - говорит, - вы не выздоровеете, что во все нос суете.
Тут она привела меня в ванну и велела раздеваться. И вот я стал раздеваться и вдруг вижу, что в ванне над водой уже торчит какая-то голова. И вдруг вижу, что это как будто старуха в ванне сидит, наверно, из больных. Я говорю сестре:
- Куда же вы меня, собаки, привели - в дамскую ванну? Тут, - говорю, - уже кто-то купается. 
Сестра говорит:
- Да это тут одна больная старуха сидит. Вы на нее не обращайте внимания. У нее высокая температура, и она ни на что не реагирует. Так что вы раздевайтесь без смущения. А тем временем мы старуху из ванны вынем и набуровим вам свежей воды.
Я говорю:
- Старуха не реагирует, но я, может быть, еще реагирую. И мне, - говорю, - определенно неприятно видеть то, что там у вас плавает в ванне.
Вдруг снова приходит лекпом.
- Я, - говорит, - первый раз вижу такого привередливого больного. И то ему, нахалу, не нравится, и это ему нехорошо. Умирающая старуха купается, и то он претензию выражает. А у нее, может быть, около сорока температуры, и она ничего в расчет не принимает и все видит как сквозь сито. И, уж во всяком случае, ваш вид не задержит ее в этом мире лишних пять минут. Нет, - говорит, - я больше люблю, когда к нам больные поступают в бессознательном состоянии. По крайней мере, тогда им все по вкусу, всем они довольны и не вступают с нами в научные пререкания. 
Тут купающаяся старуха подает голос:
- Вынимайте, - говорит, - меня из воды, или, - говорит, - я сама выйду и всех тут вас распатроню.
Тут они занялись старухой и мне велели раздеваться. И пока я раздевался, они моментально напустили горячей воды и велели мне туда сесть. И, зная мой характер, они уже не стали спорить со мной и старались во всем поддакивать. Только после купанья они дали мне огромное, не по моему росту, белье. Я думал, что они нарочно от злобы подбросили мне такой комплект не по мерке, но потом я увидел, что у них это - нормальное явление. У них маленькие больные, как правило, были в больших рубахах, а большие - в маленьких.
И даже мой комплект оказался лучше, чем другие. На моей рубахе больничное клеймо стояло на рукаве и не портило общего вида, а на других больных клейма стояли у кого на спине, а у кого на груди, и это морально унижало человеческое достоинство. Но поскольку у меня температура все больше повышалась, то я не стал об этих предметах спорить. 
А положили меня в небольшую палату, где лежало около тридцати разного сорта больных. И некоторые, видать, были тяжелобольные. А некоторые, наоборот, поправлялись. Некоторые свистели. Другие играли в пешки. Третьи шлялись по палатам и по складам читали, чего написано над изголовьем. Я говорю сестрице:
- Может быть, я попал в больницу для душевнобольных, так вы так и скажите. Я, - говорю, - каждый год в больницах лежу, и никогда ничего подобного не видел. Всюду тишина и порядок, а у вас что базар.
Та говорит:
- Может быть, вас прикажете положить в отдельную палату и приставить к вам часового, чтобы он от вас мух и блох отгонял?
Я поднял крик, чтоб пришел главный врач, но вместо него вдруг пришел этот самый фельдшер. А я был в ослабленном состоянии. И при виде его я окончательно потерял сознание. 
ТОЛЬКО очнулся я, наверно, так думаю, дня через три. Сестричка говорит мне: - Ну, - говорит, - у вас прямо двужильный организм. Вы, - говорит, - скрозь все испытания прошли. И даже мы вас случайно положили около открытого окна, и то вы неожиданно стали поправляться. И теперь, - говорит, -- если вы не заразитесь от своих соседних больных, то, - говорит, - вас можно будет чистосердечно поздравить с выздоровлением. 
Однако организм мой не поддался больше болезням, и только я единственно перед самым выходом захворал детским заболеванием - коклюшем. 
Сестричка говорит:
- Наверно, вы подхватили заразу из соседнего флигеля. Там у нас детское отделение. И вы, наверно, неосторожно покушали из прибора, на котором ел коклюшный ребенок. Вот через это вы и прихворнули. 
В общем, вскоре организм взял свое, и я снова стал поправляться. Но когда дело дошло до выписки, то я и тут, как говорится, настрадался и снова захворал, на этот раз нервным заболеванием. У меня на нервной почве на коже пошли мелкие прыщики вроде сыпи. И врач сказал: "Перестаньте нервничать, и это у вас со временем пройдет".
А я нервничал просто потому, что они меня не выписывали. То они забывали, то у них чего-то не было, то кто-то не пришел и нельзя было отметить. То, наконец, у них началось движение жен больных, и весь персонал с ног сбился. Фельдшер говорит:
- У нас такое переполнение, что мы прямо не поспеваем больных выписывать. Вдобавок у вас только восемь дней перебор, и то вы поднимаете тарарам. А у нас тут некоторые выздоровевшие по три недели не выписываются, и то они терпят.
Но вскоре они меня выписали, и я вернулся домой. Супруга говорит:
- Знаешь, Петя, неделю назад мы думали, что ты отправился в загробный мир, поскольку из больницы пришло извещение, в котором говорится: "По получении сего срочно явитесь за телом вашего мужа".
Оказывается, моя супруга побежала в больницу, но там извинились за ошибку, которая у них произошла в бухгалтерии. Это у них скончался кто-то другой, а они почему-то подумали на меня. Хотя я к тому времени был здоров, и только меня на нервной почве закидало прыщами. В общем, мне почему-то стало неприятно от этого происшествия, и я хотел побежать в больницу, чтоб с кем-нибудь там побраниться, но как вспомнил, что у них там бывает, так, знаете, и не пошел.
И теперь хвораю дома.

----------


## Lampada

http://video.mail.ru/mail/lobanova.gala/2273/2279.html   -  Исполняет *Александр Филиппенко *    *Приятная встреча* 
Презабавная история произошла со мной на транспорте этой осенью. Я ехал в Москву. Из Ростова. Вот подходит почтово-пассажирский поезд в 6.45 вечера.
Сажусь в этот поезд. Народу не так чтобы безобразно много. Даже в крайнем случае сесть можно.
Прошу потесниться. Сажусь.
А дело, я говорю, к вечеру. Не то чтобы темно, но темновато. Вообще сумерки. И огня еще не дают. Провода экономят.
Так вот, гляжу на окружающих пассажиров и вижу - компания подобралась довольно славная. Такие все, вижу, симпатичные, не надутые люди. Прошу их запомнить.
Один такой без шапки, длинногривый субъект, но не поп. Такой вообще интеллигент в черной тужурке.
Рядом с ним - в русских сапогах и в форменной фуражке. Такой усатый.
Только не инженер. Может быть, он сторож из зоологического сада или агроном. Только, видать, очень отзывчивой души человек. Он держит своими ручками перочинный ножик и этим ножиком нарезает антоновское яблоко на кусочки и кормит своего другого соседа - безрукого. Такой с ним рядом, вижу, безрукий гражданин едет. Такой молодой пролетарский парень. Без обоих рук. Наверное, инвалид труда. Очень жалостно глядеть.
Но он с таким аппетитом кушает. И поскольку у него нету рук, тот ему нарезает на дольки и подает в рот на кончике ножа.
Такая, вижу, гуманная картинка. Сюжет, достойный Рембрандта.
А напротив них сидит немолодой, седоватый мужчина в черном картузе. И все он, этот мужчина, усмехается.
Может, до меня у них какой-нибудь забавный разговор был. Только, видать, этот пассажир все еще не может остыть и все хохочет по временам: "хе-е" и "хе-е".
А очень меня заинтриговал не этот седовласый, а тот, который безрукий.
И гляжу я на него с гражданской скорбью, и очень меня подмывает спросить, как это он так опростоволосился и на чем конечности потерял. Но спросить неловко.
Думаю, попривыкну к пассажирам, разговорюсь и после спрошу.
Стал посторонние вопросы задавать усатому субъекту, как более отзывчивому, но тот отвечает хмуро и с неохотой.
Только вдруг в разговор со мной ввязывается первый, интеллигентный мужчина, который с длинными волосами.
Чего-то он до меня обратился, и у нас с ним завязался разговор на разные легкие темы: куда едете, почем капуста и есть ли у вас жилищный кризис на сегодняшний день.
Он говорит:
- У нас жилищного кризиса не наблюдается. Тем более мы проживаем у себя в усадьбе, в поместье.
- И что же, - говорю, - вы там комнату имеете или собачью будку?
- Нет, - говорит, - зачем комнату. Берите выше. У меня девять комнат, не считая, безусловно, людских, сараев, уборных и так далее.
Я говорю:
- Может, врете? Что же, говорю, вас не выселили в революцию, или это есть совхоз?
- Нет, - говорит, - это есть мое родовое имение, особняк. Да, вы, говорит, приезжайте ко мне. Я иногда вечера устраиваю. Кругом у меня фонтаны брызжут. Симфонические оркестры поминутно вальсы играют.
- Что же вы, - говорю, - я извиняюсь, арендатор будете, или вы есть частное лицо?
- Да, - говорит, - я частное лицо. Я, между прочим, помещик.
- То есть, - говорю, - как вас, позвольте, понимать? Вы есть бывший помещик? То есть, говорю, пролетарская революция смела же вашу категорию. Я, говорю, извиняюсь, чего-то не разобрался в этом деле. У нас, говорю, социальная революция, социализм, какие у нас могут быть помещики?
- А вот, - говорит, - могут. Вот, говорит, я помещик. Я, говорит, сумел сохраниться через всю вашу революцию, и, говорит, я плевал на всех - живу как бог. И нет мне дела до ваших, подумаешь, социальных революций.
Я гляжу на него с изумлением и прямо не понимаю, что к чему.
Он говорит:
- Да вы приезжайте - увидите. Ну, хотите - сейчас заедем ко мне. Очень, говорит, роскошную барскую жизнь встретите. Поедем. Увидите.
"Что, - думаю, - за черт. Поехать, что ли, поглядеть, как это он сохранился сквозь пролетарскую революцию? Или он брешет"
Тем более вижу - седоватый мужчина смеется. Все хохочет: "хе-е" и "хе-е".
Только я хотел сделать ему замечание за неуместный смех, а который усатый, который раньше нарезал яблоко, отложил перочинный нож на столик, дожрал остатки и говорит мне довольно громко:
- Да вы с ним перестаньте разговор поддерживать. Это психические. Не видите, что ли?
Тут я поглядел на всю честную компанию и вижу - батюшки мои! Да ведь это действительно ненормальные едут со сторожем. И который длинноволосый - ненормальный. И который все время хохочет. И безрукий тоже. На нем просто смирительная рубашка надета - руки скручены. И сразу не разобрать, что он с руками. Одним словом, едут ненормальные. А этот усатый - ихний сторож. Он их перевозит.
Гляжу я на них с беспокойством и нервничаю - еще, думаю, черт их побери, задушат, раз они психические и не отвечают за свои поступки.
Только вдруг вижу - один ненормальный, с черной бородой, мой сосед, поглядел своим хитрым глазом на перочинный ножик и вдруг осторожно берет его в руку.
Тут у меня сердце екнуло и мороз по коже прошел. В одну секунду я вскочил, навалился на бородатого и начал у него ножик отбирать.
А он отчаянное сопротивление мне оказывает. И прямо меня норовит укусить своими бешеными зубами.
Только вдруг усатый сторож меня назад оттягивает.
- Чего вы, - говорит, - на них навалились, как вам, право, не совестно. Это ихний ножик. Это не психический пассажир. Вот эти трое - да, мои психические. А этот пассажир просто едет, как и не вы. Мы у них ножик одалживали - попросили. Это ихний ножик. Как вам не совестно!
Которого я подмял, говорит:
- Я же им ножик давай, они же на меня и накидываются. Душат за горло. Благодарю - спасибо. Какие странные поступки с ихней стороны. Да, может, это тоже психический. Тогда, если вы сторож, вы за ним получше глядите. Эвон, накидывается - душит за горло.
Сторож говорит:
- А может, и он тоже психический. Пес его разберет. Только он не с моей партии. Чего я за ним буду зря глядеть. Нечего мне указывать. Я своих знаю.
Я говорю задушенному:
- Я извиняюсь, я думал - вы тоже ненормальный.
- Вы, - говорит, - думали. Думают индейские петухи... Чуть, сволочь, не задушили за горло. Разве не видите, что ли, ихний безумный взгляд и мой - натуральный.
- Нет, - говорю, - не вижу. Напротив, говорю, у вас тоже в глазах какая-то муть, а борода тычком растет, как у ненормального.
Один психический - этот самый помещик - говорит:
- А вы дерните его за бороду - вот он и перестанет ненормальности говорить.
Бородатый хотел закричать, но тут мы приехали на станцию Игрень, и наши психические со своим проводником вышли. И вышли они довольно в строгом порядке. Только что безрукого пришлось слегка подталкивать.
А после кондуктор нам сказал, что на этой станции Игрень как раз имеется дом для душевнобольных, куда иной раз возят таких психических. И как же их еще возить? Не в собачьей теплушке же. Обижаться нечего.
Да я, собственно, и не обижаюсь. А вот которого я подмял, тот действительно обиделся. Он долго глядел на меня хмуро и с испугом следил за каждым моим движением. А после, не ожидая от меня ничего хорошего, перешел с вещами в другое отделение.
Пожалуйста. Ничего не имею против.
А когда он ушел и я остался один, мне стало весело и смешно от всего того, что со мной произошло. И этот маленький случай показался мне удивительно забавным происшествием, основанным на не совсем удачной перевозке психических.
И я, посмеявшись, хорошо заснул. И утром встал в хорошем настроении.
Так что иной раз и неудача оборачивается удачей.
Теперь, дорогие друзья, зачитайте последний рассказ, который содержит в себе все удивительное и все сразу - деньги, любовь, коварство, неудачу и большое событие, - причем все эти предметы взяты в своем удивительном преломлении. - И это не так-то часто бывает. Вот этот рассказ.

----------


## Lampada

* RussianDVD.com - Audio Stream -     "НЕРАВНЫЙ БРАК"
___________________________________   * *Рассказ о старом дураке* 
А то есть еще другая знаменитая картина из прежней жизни. Та называется: "Неравный брак". На этой картине нарисованы, представьте себе, жених и невеста. Жених -- такой, вообще, престарелый господинчик, лет этак, может быть, семидесяти трех с хвостиком. Такой, вообще, крайне дряхлый, обшарпанный субъект, на которого зрителю глядеть мало интереса. А рядом с ним невеста. Такая, представьте себе, молоденькая девочка в белом подвенечном платье. Такой, буквально, птенчик, лет, может быть, девятнадцати. Глазенки у нее напуганные. Церковная свечка в руках трясется. Голосок дрожит, когда брюхастый поп спрашивает: ну, как, довольна ли, дура такая, этим браком? Нет, конечно, на картине этого не видать, чтоб там и рука дрожала, и чтоб поп речи произносил. Даже, кажется, и попа художник не изобразил по идеологическим мотивам того времени. Но все это вполне можно представить себе при взгляде на эту картину. В общем, удивительные мысли навевает это художественное полотно. Такой, в самом деле, старый хрен мог до революции вполне жениться на такой крошке. Поскольку, может быть, он -- "ваше сиятельство", или он сенатор, и одной пенсии он, может быть, берет свыше как двести рублей золотом плюс поместья, экипаж и так далее. А она, может, из бедной семьи. И мама ее нажучила: дескать, ясно, выходи, выходи. Конечно, теперь всего этого нету. Теперь все это благодаря революции кануло в вечность. И теперь этого не бывает.У нас молоденькая выходит поскорей за молоденького. Более престарелая решается жить с более потрепанным экземпляром. Совершенно старые переключаются вообще на что-нибудь эфемерное -- играют в шашки или гуляют себе по набережной. Нет, конечно, бывает, что молоденькая у нас иногда выходит за пожилого. Но зато этот пожилой обыкновенно какой-нибудь там крупнейший физиолог, или он ботаник, или он чего-нибудь такое изобрел всем на удивление, или, наконец, он ответственный бухгалтер, и у него хорошая материальная база на двоих. Нет,такие браки не вызывают неприятных чувств. Тем более тут можно искренне полюбить -- может, это какая-нибудь одаренная личность, хороший оратор или у него громадная эрудиция и прекрасный голос. А таких дел, какие, например, нарисованы на вышеуказанной картине, у нас, конечно, больше не бывает. А если что-нибудь вроде этого и случается, то это вызывает всеобщий смех и удивление. 
Вот, например, какая история произошла недавно в Ленинграде. Один, представьте себе, старик из обыкновенных служащих неожиданно в этом году женился на молоденькой. Ей, представьте себе, лет двадцать, и она интересная красавица, приехавшая из Пензы. А он -- старик, лет, может быть, шестидесяти. Такой, вообще, облезлый тип. Морда какая-то у него потрепанная житейскими бурями. Глаза какие-то посредственные, красноватые. В общем, ничего из себя не представляющая личность, из таких, какие в каждом трамвае по десять штук едут. И к тому же он плохо может видеть. Он, дурак, дальтонизмом страдает. Он не все цвета может различать. Он зеленое принимает за синее, а синее ему, дураку, мерещится белым. В довершение всего он был женат. И вдобавок ко всему жил со своей старухой в крошечной комнатке. И вот тем не менее, имея такие дефекты и минусы, он неожиданно и всем на удивление женится на молодой прекрасной особе. Окружающим он так объяснил это явление: дескать, новая эра, дескать, нынче даже старики кажутся молодыми и довольно симпатичными. Окружающие ему говорят:
-- Вы поменьше занимайтесь агитацией и пропагандой, а вместо этого поглядите, чего ей от вас нужно. Это же анекдот, что она за вас выходит замуж.
Старик говорит:
-- Кроме своей наружности и душевных качеств, я ничего материального не имею. Жалованье маленькое. Гардероб -- одна пара брюк и пара рваных носовых платков. А что касается комнаты, этой теперешней драгоценности, то я живу пока что со своей престарелой супругой на небольшой площади, какую я намерен делить. И в девяти метрах, с видом на помойку, я буду, как дурак от счастья, жить с той особой, какую мне на старости лет судьба послала.
Окружающие ему говорят:
-- А ну вас к лешему! Вас не убедишь.
И вот он разделил площадь. Устроил побелку и окраску. И в крошечной комнатке из девяти метров начал новую великолепную жизнь рука об руку с молодой цветущей особой.
Теперь происходит такая ситуация.
Его молодая подруга жизни берет эту крошечную комнату и меняет ее на б*о*льшую. Поскольку нашелся человек, которому дорого было платить и он хотел иметь свои законные девять метров, без излишков. И вот она со своим дураком переезжает на эту площадь, в которой четырнадцать метров. Там живет она некоторое время, после чего проявляет бешеную энергию и снова меняет эту комнату на комнату уже в двадцать метров. И в эту комнату снова переезжает со своим старым дураком. А переехав туда, она с ним моментально ссорится и дает объявление в газету: дескать, меняю чудную комнату в двадцать метров на две небольшие в разных районах. И вот, конечно, находится пара, которая мечтает пожить совместно, и за эту комнату они с радостью отдают две свои. Короче говоря: через два месяца после, так сказать, совершения таинства брака наш старый дурак, мало чего понимая, очутился в полном одиночестве в крошечной комнатке за городом, а именно -- в Озерках.
А молодая особа поселилась на Васильевском острове, в небольшой, но славной комнатушке. А вскоре, имея эту комнату, она вышла замуж за молодого инженера, и теперь она бесконечно счастлива и довольна. Старый дурак хотел подать в суд на эту особу за надувательство. И даже он разговаривал по этому поводу с одним юристом. Но этот юрист, из бывших адвокатов, весело посмеявшись, заявил, что обман этот доказать крайне трудно и к тому же молодая особа, может быть, искренне увлеклась им и, только узнав его поближе, разочаровалась.
На этих сладких мечтах наш старый дурень и успокоился. И теперь он ежедневно трясется на поезде, выезжая из этих своих Озерков на службу.
В общем, как говорится, не угадал папаша. Старого воробья провели на мякине. А он расчувствовался, фантазию построил, всякие мечты, за что и пострадал сверх всякой меры.
1935--1936

----------


## Lampada

RussianDVD.com - Audio Stream -   *Женитьба - не напасть, как бы после не пропасть.*    Говорят, будто в прежнее время без приданого браков почти не сущест- 
вовало. 
Каждый порядочный жених приставал к родителям невесты прямо с ножом к 
горлу: дескать, объясните, какое будет приданое у невесты, и сколько де- 
нег, и сколько чего, или я жениться не буду. 
Ну, родители с перепугу назначали сумму и рассказывали, где какое у 
невесты приданое. 
А в настоящее время у нас даже это слово "приданое" позабыто. Даже мы 
слабо представляем себе, как это у них с этим было. 
Конечно, и в наше время случаются типы, которые вместе с женитьбой 
норовят чего-нибудь такое заполучить лишнее: какую-нибудь там, может 
быть, мебель, комнату или в крайнем случае хотя бы носильное платье, 
чтобы себе перешить. 
Однако это у нас тоже не так-то легко бывает. И жениху не всегда уда- 
ется реализовать подобную бессмысленную фантазию. 
Даже, например, такая мелочь - висит хорошенькая брошка на груди у 
невесты. Однако это ровным счетом ничего не означает. Женился человек, 
и, оказывается, никакой брошки у супруги нету. Оказывается, брошка была 
занята у подруги, а подруга, может быть, уже шесть раз была замужем, и 
брошка у нее к тому же из нетемнеющего металла. 
Или, например, висит шуба на вешалке. А после оказывается, что шубу 
комнатный жилец повесил. 
Нет, нынче, которые женятся, наперед знают, что много с невесты не 
возьмут. 
Конечно, многие сейчас смотрят не так на имущество, как на служебное 
положение будущей супруги. Но это тоже не всегда является чем-то положи- 
тельным. 
Вот какой случай произошел однажды. 
Один молодой человек познакомился с одной молодой особой. И видит, 
что эта молодая, прекрасная особа очень интересная и приятная собой. 
Но внешность его не так удивила. А он очень удивился и призадумался, 
когда узнал, что эта особа - женщина-бухгалтер. 
Профессия эта довольно редкая. Она требует особого напряжения ума, а 
потому бухгалтеров у нас мало, и они все прилично оплачиваются. 
А молодой человек смотрел на жизнь и на ее проявления крайне трезво. 
Он любви не понимал и только одним интересовался: как бы ему получше по- 
жить и попитаться. 
И вот вдруг видит такой экстраординарный случай - женщина-бухгалтер. 
Так сказать, великолепная подмога в жизни. И вот он с ней получше позна- 
комился. Сводил ее пару раз в кино, объяснился в любви. И сказал: "Не 
желаете ли записаться?". А она говорит: "Ах, пожалуйста! Я очень рада". 
И вот он с ней записался. Чертовски полюбил ее. И она его полюбила. 
Но вдруг она является однажды со службы и ему говорит: 
- Вот, Петя, какое дело. Я ушла с работы. Я, скажу откровенно, давно 
мечтала: как выйду замуж, так и перестану мотаться по канцеляриям. В об- 
щем, я бросила работу. 
Вот супруг чертовски взволновался. Ахает, кричит и просит. И думает: 
"Вот так штука! Я же специально изза этого женился". 
Но супруга говорит: 
- Нет, довольно колбасы, я служить не буду. Я не имею намерения в 
душной канцелярии терять высокую квалификацию своей красоты и молодости. 
Супруг говорит: 
- Но поймите, это буржуазное мещанство! Ты, говорит, - мне особенно 
нравилась своей самостоятельностью. Я, говорит, прямо потрясен печальным 
фактом! 
Но сколько он ни говорил, она настояла на своем - и теперь не служит. 
А он чертовски мучается и все мечтает с ней разойтись, но это ему не 
удается, поскольку они переехали в общую комнату, за которую отдали две 
свои, что было, конечно, легче сделать, чем наоборот. 
А в довершение всего она родила ему младенца и тем самым его еще 
больше прикрепила. И он ее уже не бросит, поскольку ему будет жалко зря 
платить ей алименты. 
В общем, он ошибся в своих расчетах и теперь адски страдает. 
А случай этот, конечно, частного характера, - он небольшой и мелкий. 
И мы, не занимаясь обобщением и не обличая наших уважаемых граждан в из- 
лишнем корыстолюбии, переходим к более солидным делам из любовной прак- 
тики. 
Вот, извольте, интересный рассказ, из которого вы увидите, на что лю- 
бовь и ревность могут толкнуть не старую еще женщину.

----------


## Lampada

RussianDVD.com - Audio Stream -   * Мелкий случай из личной жизни*  
Иду я раз однажды по улице и вдруг замечаю, что на меня женщины не смотрят. Бывало, - раньше выйдешь на улицу этаким, как говорится, кандебобером, а на тебя смотрят, посылают воздушные взгляды, сочувственные улыбки, смешки и ужимки. А тут вдруг вижу - ничего подобного! Вот это, думаю, жалко! Все-таки, думаю“ женщина играет некоторую роль в личной жизни. Один буржуазный экономист или, кажется, химик высказал оригинальную мысль, будто не только личная жизнь, а все, что мы ни делаем, мы делаем для женщин. И, стало быть, борьба, слава, богатство, почести, обмен квартиры и покупки пальто и так далее и тому подобное, - все это делается ради женщины. 
Ну, это он, конечно, перехватил, собака, заврался на потеху буржуазии, но что касается личной жизни, то я с этим всецело согласен. Я согласен, что женщина играет некоторую роль в личной жизни. Все-таки, бывало, в кино пойдешь, не так обидно глядеть худую картину. Ну там, ручку пожмешь, разные дурацкие слова говоришь - все это скрашивает современное искусство и бедность личной жизни. Так вот, каково же мое самочувствие, когда раз однажды я вижу, что женщины на меня не смотрят! Что, думаю, за черт? Почему на меня бабы не глядят? С чего бы это ? Чего им надо? Вот я прихожу домой и поскорей гляжусь в зеркало, Там, вижу, вырисовывается потрепанная морда. И тусклый взор. И краска не играет на щеках. “Ага, теперь понятно! - говорю я сам себе. - Надо усилить питание. Надо наполнить кровью свою поблекшую оболочку“. И вот я в спешном порядке покупаю разные продукты. Я покупаю масло и колбасу. Я покупаю какао и так далее. Все это ем, пью и жру прямо безостановочно. И в короткое время возвращаю себе неслыханно свежий, неутомленный вид. И в таком виде фланирую по улицам. Однако замечаю, что дамы по-прежнему на меня не смотрят. 
“Ага, - говорю я сам себе, - может быть, у меня выработалась дрянная походка? Может быть, мне не хватает гимнастических упражнений, висения на кольцах прыжков? Может, мне недостает крупных мускулов, на которые имеют обыкновение любоваться дамы?“ Я покупаю тогда висячую трапецию. Покупаю кольца и гири и какую-то особенную рюху. Я вращаюсь, как сукин сын, на всех этих кольцах и аппаратах. Я верчу по утрам рюху. Я бесплатно колю дрова соседям. Я, наконец, записываюсь в спортивный кружок. Катаюсь на лодках и на лодчонках. Купаюсь до ноября. При этом чуть не тону однажды. Я ныряю сдуру на глубоком месте, но, не достав дна, начинаю пускать пузыри, не умея прилично плавать. Я полгода убиваю на всю эту канитель. Я подвергаю жизнь опасности. Я дважды разбиваю себе башку при падении с трапеции. 
Я мужественно сношу все это и в один прекрасный день, загорелый и окрепший, как пружина, выхожу на улицу, чтобы встретить позабытую женскую одобрительную улыбку. Но этой улыбки опять не нахожу. Тогда я начинаю спать при открытом окне. Свежий воздух внедряется в мои легкие. Краска начинает играть на моих щеках. Морда моя розовеет и краснеет. И принимает даже почему-то лиловый оттенок. Со своей лиловой мордой я иду однажды в театр. И в театре, как ненормальный, кручусь вокруг женского состава, вызывая нарекания и грубые намеки со стороны мужчин и даже толкание и пихание в грудь. И в результате вижу две-три жалкие улыбки, каковые меня мало устраивают. 
Там же, в театре, я подхожу к большому зеркалу и любуюсь на свою окрепшую фигуру и на грудь, которая дает теперь с напружкой семьдесят пять сантиметров. Я сгибаю руки, и выпрямляю стан, и расставляю ноги то так, то так. И искренне удивляюсь той привередливости, тому фигурянью со стороны женщин, которые либо с жиру бесятся, либо пес их знает, чего им надо. 
Я любуюсь в это большое зеркало и вдруг замечаю, что я одет неважно. Я прямо скажу - худо и даже безобразно одет. Прекороткие штаны с пузырьками на коленях приводят меня в ужас и даже в содрогание. Но я буквально остолбеваю, когда гляжу на свои нижние конечности, описанию которых не место в художественной литературе. “Ах, теперь понятно! - говорю я сам себе. - Вот что сокрушает мою личную жизнь - я плохо одеваюсь“. И, подавленный, на скрюченных ногах, я возвращаюсь домой, давая себе слово переменить одежду. И вот в спешном порядке я строю себе новый гардероб. Я шью по последней моде новый пиджак из лиловой портьеры. И покупаю себе брюки “Оксфорд“, сшитые из двух галифе. Я хожу в этом костюме, как в воздушном шаре, огорчаясь подобной моде. Я покупаю себе пальто на рынке с такими широкими плечами, которых вообще не бывает на нашей планете. 
И в выходной день однажды в таком наряде выхожу на Тверской бульвар. Я выхожу на Тверской бульвар и выступаю, как дрессированный верблюд. Я хожу туда и сюда, вращаю плечами и делаю па ногами. Женщины искоса поглядывают на меня со смешанным чувством удивления и страха. Мужчины - те смотрят менее косо. Раздаются ихние замечания, грубые и некультурные замечания людей, не понимающих всей ситуации. Там и сям слышу фразы: 
- Эво, какое чучело! Поглядите, как, подлец, нарядился! Как, - говорят, - ему не стыдно? Навернул на себя три километра материи. 
Меня осыпают насмешками и хохочут надо мной. Я иду, как сквозь строй, по бульвару, неясно на что-то надеясь. И вдруг у памятника Пушкину я замечаю прилично одетую даму, которая смотрит на меня с бесконечной нежностью и даже лукавством. Я улыбаюсь в ответ и три раза, играя ногами, обхожу памятник Пушкину. После чего присаживаюсь на скамеечку, что напротив. Прилично одетая дама с остатками поблекшей красоты пристально смотрит на меня. Ее глаза любовно скользят по моей приличной фигуре и по лицу, на котором написано все хорошее. Я наклоняю голову, повожу плечами и мысленно любуюсь стройной философской системой буржуазного экономиста о ценности женщин. Я подмигиваю Пушкину: дескать, вот, мол, началось, Александр Сергеевич. Я снова обращаюсь к даме, которая теперь, вижу, буквально следит не мигающими глазами за каждым моим движением. Тогда я начинаю почему-то пугаться этих немигающих глаз. Я и сам не рад успеху у этого существа. И уже хочу уйти. И уже хочу обогнуть памятник, чтобы сесть на трамвай и ехать куда глаза глядят, куда-нибудь на окраину, где нет такой немигающей публики. Но вдруг эта приличная дама подходит ко мне и говорит: 
- Извините, уважаемый... Очень, говорит, мне странно об этом говорить, но вот именно такое пальто украли у моего мужа. Не откажите в любезности показать подкладку. 
“Ну да, конечно, - думаю, - неудобно же ей начать знакомство с бухты-барахты“. Я распахиваю свое пальто и при этом делаю максимальную грудь с напружкой. Оглядев подкладку, дама поднимает истошный визг и крики. Ну да, конечно, это ее пальто! Краденое пальто, которое теперь этот прохвост, то есть я, носит на своих плечах. Её стенания режут мне уши. Я готов провалиться сквозь землю в новых брюках и в своем пальто. Мы идем в милицию, где составляют протокол. Мне задают вопросы, и я правдиво на них отвечаю. А когда меня, между прочим, спрашивают, сколько мне лет, я называю цифру и вдруг от этой почти трехзначной цифры прихожу в содрогание. 
“Ах, вот отчего на меня не смотрят! - говорю я сам себе. - Я попросту постарел. А я было хотел свалить на гардероб недостатки своей личной жизни“. Я отдаю краденое пальто, купленное на рынке, и налегке, со смятенным сердцем, выхожу на улицу. 
“Ну ладно, обойдусь! - говорю я сам себе. - Моя личная жизнь будет труд. Я буду работать. Я принесу людям пользу. Не только света в окне, что женщина“. 
Я начинаю издеваться над словами буржуазного ученого. 
“Это брехня! - говорю я себе. - Это досужие выдумки! Типичный западный вздор!“ 
Я хохочу. Плюю направо и налево. И отворачиваю лицо от проходящих женщин. Но вот что интересно - этот небольшой случай произошел со мной года два назад. И хотя за эти два года я, казалось бы, еще больше постарел, но, тем не менее, этим летом я познакомился с одной особой, и она, представьте себе, мною сильно увлеклась. И, главное, смешная подробность: я в это лето одевался, как нарочно, исключительно худо. Ходил черт знает в каких штанах и в дырявых спортивных туфлях. И вот, тем не менее это на любовь не повлияло. И я через это счастлив и доволен, и даже мы вскоре женимся по взаимной любви. И я надеюсь, что то, что вы прочтете в следующем рассказе, с нами не произойдет.

----------


## Lampada

RussianDVD.com - Audio Stream -  
СВАДЕБНОЕ ПРОИСШЕСТВИЕ  
Конечно, Володька Завитушкин немного поторопился. Был такой грешок .
Володька, можно сказать, толком и не разглядел своей невесты . Он, по
совести говоря, без шляпки и без пальто ее никогда даже и не видел . По-
тому все главные события на улице развернулись.
А что перед самой свадьбой Володька Завитушкин заходил со своей не-
вестой к ее мамаше представляться, так он, не раздеваясь, представился.
В прихожей. Так сказать , на ходу .
А познакомился Володя Завитушкин со своей невестой в трамвае. Дней за
пять до брака.
Сидит он в трамвае и вдруг видит, перед ним этакая барышня вырисовы-
вается. Такая ничего себе барышня , аккуратненькая . В зимнем пальто.
И стоит эта самая барышня в зимнем своем пальто перед Володькой и за
ремешок держится, чтоб пассажиры ее не опрокинули . А другой рукой пакет
к груди прижимает. А в трамвае, конечно , давка . Пихаются. Стоять, прямо
сказать, нехорошо.
Вот Володька ее и пожалел .
- Присаживайтесь, - говорит, - ко мне на одно колено, все легче 
ехать .
- Да нет, - говорит, - мерси.
- Ну, так, - говорит, - давайте тогда пакет . Кладито мне на колени,
не стесняйтесь. Все легче будет стоять .
Нет, видит, и пакета не отдает. Или пугается, чтоб не упер . Или еще
что. Глянул на нее Володя Завитушкин еще раз и прямо обалдел. "Господи,
- думает, - какие бывают миловидные барышни в трамваях".
Едут так они две остановки . Три . Четыре. Наконец видит Завитушкин -
барышня к выходу тискается . Тоже и Володька встал. Тут у выхода, значит,
у них знакомство и состоялось .
Познакомились. Пошли вместе. И так у них все это быстро и без затрат
обернулось, что через два дня Володька Завитушкин и предложение ей сделал.
Или она сразу согласилась , или нет, но только на третий день пошли
они в гражданский подотдел и записались. Записались они в загсе, а после
записи и развернулись главные события.
После записи пошли молодые на квартиру к мамаше.
Там, конечно, полная суматоха. Стол накрывают. Гостей много . И вообще
семейное торжество - молодых ждут.
И какие-то разные барышни и кавалеры по комнате суетятся, приборы
ставят и пробки открывают .
А свою молодую супругу Володька Завитушкин еще в прихожей потерял из
виду.
Сразу его, как на грех, обступили разные мамаши и родственники , нача-
ли его поздравлять и в комнату тащить. Привели его в комнату , разговари-
вают, руки жмут, расспрашивают, в каком, дескать , союзе находится.
Только видит Володька - и не разобрать ему, где его молодая жена. Де-
виц в комнате много. Все вертятся , все мотаются, ну, прямо с улицы, со
свету, хоть убей, не разобрать .
"Господи , - думает Володька, - никогда ничего подобного со мной не
происходило . Какая же из них моя молодая супруга?"
Стал он по комнате ходить между девиц. То к одной толкнется, то к
другой. А те довольно неохотно держатся и особой радости не выказывают.
Тут Володька немного даже испугался .
"Вот , - думает, - на чем засыпался - жену уж не могу найти".
А тут еще родственники начали коситься - чего это молодой ходит как 
ненормальный и на всех девиц бросается. Стал Володька к двери и стоит в
полном упадке.
"Ну, спасибо, - думает, - если сейчас за стол садиться будут. Тогда,
может, что-нибудь определится. Которая со мной сядет, та, значит, и
есть. Хотя бы, думает, вот эта белобрысенькая села. А то, ей-богу, под-
сунут какоенибудь дерьмо, потом живи с ним".
В это время гости начали за стол садиться.
Так что он теперь холостой и снова может жениться на желающих .
Но чего хорошего в браке и зачем к этому стремятся - это прямо трудно 
понять.
Обыкновенно жены изменяют, и загадочная подробность - всегда вместо 
мужа любят кого-нибудь другого. Так что не знаю , как вы, а я гляжу про-
тив такого брака. Хотя если говорить о браке, то я стою за крепкий и
твердый брак. Тем не менее не закрываю себе глаза на это и знаю, что это 
такое .
В общем, вот чего однажды приключилось на любовном фронте.

----------


## Lampada

RussianDVD.com - Audio Stream -  
ЗАБАВНОЕ ПРИКЛЮЧЕНИЕ 
Жена одного служащего, довольно молодая и очень интересная дама, вы-
ходец из мелкобуржуазной семьи, влюбилась в одного актера .
Он был артист драмы и комедии. И вот она в него влюбилась .
Или она увидела его на подмостках сцены и он покорил ее великолепной 
игрой , или, наоборот, она игры его не видела, а он, может , просто понра-
вился ей своей артистической внешностью, но только в общем она в него
порядочно сильно влюбилась. И даже она одно время не знала, как ей пос-
тупить: уйти ли ей от мужа и перейти к артисту или от мужа ей не ухо-
дить, а просто увлекаться актером , не перестраивая своей жизни.
Но потом, увидев, что актер драмы вроде как ничего не имеет - ни пай-
ка, ничего такого особенного, - решила от мужа не уходить . Тем более что
артист и сам не горел желанием на ней жениться, будучи уже человеком,
обремененным многочисленной семьей .
Но поскольку они были влюблены друг в друга, они все же стали встре-
чаться по временам.
И он ей звонил по телефону, и она к нему забегала на репетицию, чтоб
посмотреть, как он бойко играет роль . И через это она в него еще сильнее
влюбилась и мечтала с ним почаще встречаться.
Но поскольку им, собственно, негде было встречаться , то они , бук-
вально как Ромео и Джульетта, стали встречаться на улице или в кино или
забегали в кафе, чтобы перекинуться нежными словами.
Но такие короткие встречи их, конечно, мало удовлетворяли , и они пос-
тоянно горевали, что ихняя жизнь неблагоприятно складывается и им даже
негде поговорить о своей безумной любви.
А к нему она , конечно, не могла заходить, поскольку артист был семей -
ный человек.
А что касается, если к ней зайти, то она нередко его приглашала, ког-
да ее супруг был в учреждении. Но он, зайдя пару раз, категорически от
этого отказался.
Как человек нервный , одаренный , кроме того, болезненным художествен-
ным воображением, он попросту пугался находиться у нее, думая, что вот,
мало ли, сейчас войдет муж и начнутся, может быть, крупные разговоры со
стрельбой и так далее.
И в силу таких мыслей артист находился у нее в гостях , так сказать, в
ненормальном состоянии и вообще полумертвый от страха .
И тогда она, конечно, перестала его приглашать к себе, поскольку ви-
дит , что человек ну просто душевно болеет и делается как бы не от мира 
сего.
И вот однажды она ему говорит:
- Тогда - вот что. Если хотите со мной повидаться, то приходите в
следующий выходной день к моей подруге.
Артист драмы говорит:
- Вот и великолепно ! А то, знаете, моя профессия требует утонченных
нервов, и я, говорит , не могу не робеть, находясь у вас. Я, говорит, пе-
реживаю, ну все равно как на сцене.
А у нее была ближайшая подруга Сонечка. Очень миленькая особа, не без
образования. Кажется, из балетных.
И муж нашей дамы вполне одобрял это знакомство, говоря, что лучшей 
подруги для жены он себе и не желает.
И вот наша балетная , после горячих просьб, разрешила своей подруге
повидаться у нее для переговоров с любимым человеком.
И вот утром, в выходной день , наш артист, получше принарядившись, по-
порол на это свидание.
А надо сказать , что в трамвае у него случился небольшой эпизод и
столкновение с соседом . Ну, в общем, легкая перебранка, крики и так да-
лее. В результате чего наш артист, как человек несдержанный, немного бо-
лее чем следует погорячился. И когда сосед после перебранки сошел с
трамвая , наш артист, не утерпев, плюнул в него. И был очень рад , что
трамвай быстро пошел и оскорбленный сосед не мог уже догнать его, как
того хотел.
Однако от этого столкновения настроение нашего артиста не испорти-
лось. Он встретился со своей симпатией , и они совместно пошли к подруге,
которая проживала в коммунальной квартире , в небольшой, но уютной комна-
те, ключ от которой находился в их руках .
И вот они зашли в комнату, присели на диван, чтоб поговорить о своей 
дальнейшей жизни, но вдруг в дверь кто-то постучал.
Молодая дама сделала артисту знак не отзываться, но артист и без того 
замер в безмолвии.
Вдруг за дверью раздается голос:
- Скажите, скоро она вернется?
Наша дама, услышав голос, страшно побледнела и шепотом сказала акте-
ру, что это голос ее мужа. И что муж , должно быть, увидел их на улице, и
вот он теперь их выследил .
Артист драмы, услышав о подобном камуфлете, просто даже затрясся и
задрожал и, затаив дыхание, прилег на диван, с тоской глядя на свою сим -
патию.
А голос за дверью говорит:
- Тогда я напишу записку . Скажите , что я заходил.
И вот муж нашей дамы (а это был действительно он), написав записку,
подсунул ее под дверь и сам пошел к выходу.
Наша дама, очень удивившись, моментально схватила эту записку и стала
читать ее. После чего начала громко рыдать , вопить и падать на диван.
Артист драмы, немного придя в себя от звуков дамского голоса, тоже не
без удивления зачитал эту записку, в которой говорилось:
"Крошка Сонечка! Я случайно освободился раньше и заскочил к тебе, но
- увы! - не застал. Зайду в три. Крепко целую . Николай".
Наша дама сквозь слезы и рыдания говорит артисту :
- Что бы это значило? Как вы думаете?
Артист говорит :
- Скорее всего ваш муж увлекается вашей подругой. И он зашел сюда не
иначе как отдохнуть от своей семейной жизни. Теперь ваша совесть должна
быть спокойна - позвольте вашу ручку .
И только он хотел преподнесть ее ручку к своим шершавым губам, как 
раздается неистовый стук в дверь. И за дверью слышится тревожный голос 
подруги :
- Ах, откройте поскорее! Это я пришла. Не заходил ли кто-нибудь без 
меня?
Услышав эти слова, наша дама моментально разразилась рыданиями и,
открыв дверь, с плачем подала подруге оставленную записочку .
Та, прочитав записку, немного смутившись, сказала:
- В этом нет ничего удивительного. А раз вы все знаете, то я скры-
ваться не буду . В общем , я прошу вас моментально уйти, поскольку ко мне
должны кое -кто зайти.
Наша дама говорит:
- То есть как кое-кто? Из записки видно, что к тебе сейчас мой муж
зайдет . Хорошенькое дело! - уйти в такую минуту. Да я, может, желаю пос -
мотреть , как этот подлец переступит порог этого вертепа .
Молодой человек, у которого попросту испортилось настроение от всех
этих передряг , хотел было уйти от греха, но наша дама, в пылу раздраже -
ния, не велела ему уходить.
Она сказала:
- Вот сейчас явится мой муж, и тогда мы разрубим этот запутанный 
узел .
Услышав слова, близкие к лексикону военной жизни, артист , найдя шап-
ку, стал уже более энергично прощаться и уходить . Но тут между подругами
произошла перебранка и спор относительно его самого - надо ли ему ухо-
дить.
Сначала обе подруги хотели его оставить до прихода мужа как вещест-
венное доказательство . Первая - чтоб показать мужу, что за птица ее под -
руга , допустившая их в свою комнату, вторая - чтоб показать, какова его 
жена.
Но после этого мысли у них переменились. Подруга вдруг не захотела
себя компрометировать, а жена не пожелала упасть в глазах мужа . И, на
этом сговорившись, они велели нашему артисту моментально поскорей уйти.
И только этот последний, довольный таким оборотом , стал прощаться,
как вдруг снова раздался стук в дверь , И голос мужа произнес:
- Дорогая Соня, это я! Откройте!
Тут произошла некоторая паника и замешательство в комнате.
Артист драмы моментально поник духом и, находясь в страшной тоске,
хотел было прилечь на диван , чтоб притвориться больным или умирающим, но
вовремя подумал , что как раз в подобном горизонтальном положении по нем
и могут скорей всего открыть огонь, как по легкомысленно лежащему на ди-
ване .
И в силу этого он стал мотаться по комнате, задевая за все ногами и
производя страшный шум и грохот.
Пришедший муж, находясь за дверью , крайне удивился задержке и грохоту
и начал уже более энергично колотить в дверь, думая, что в комнате про-
исходит чтонибудь особенное .
Тогда подруга говорит артисту:
- Вот эта дверь ведет в комнату моего соседа. Я вам сейчас ее открою.
Пройдите туда и оттуда дуйте в коридор и на лестницу. Горячий привет!
И сама поскорей открывает крючок на двери и велит артисту побыстрей
уйти , тем более что пришедший муж, услышав в комнате шум , стал срывать
дверь с петель, чтоб войти в комнату. Тогда наш артист пулей вбежал в
соседнюю комнату и хотел было выйти в коридор, как вдруг заметил, что
дверь в коридор была заперта с той стороны, по-видимому на висячий за-
мок.
Артист бросился назад, чтоб сказать двум дамам о том, что он в крити -
ческом положении - дверь закрыта, и ему не пройти. Однако уже было позд-
но.
В эту комнату был впущен муж , и там поднялся разговор, при котором
появление артиста было бы крайне нежелательным.
Тогда артист, как человек неуравновешенный, моментально ослаб от мно-
жества событий и, почувствовав крайний физический упадок и головокруже -
ние, прилег на кровать, полагая, что он тут в полной безопасности .
И вот он лежит себе на кровати и думает разные отчаянные мысли - о
том, о сем и, в частности, о вздорности любовных порывов. И вдруг слы -
шит, как кто-то гремит замком в коридоре. Кто -то такое , одним словом,
возится около двери и, должно быть , сейчас войдет в комнату.
И вдруг дверь действительно открывается, и на пороге показывается че-
ловек с корзинкой пирожных из Торгсина.
Увидев человека, лежащего на его кровати, пришедший раскрывает рот от
удивления и, мало чего понимая , хочет захлопнуть за собой дверь.
Артист начинает извиняться и лепетать разные слова, и вдруг он с ужа-
сом видит, что вошедший хозяин комнаты есть не кто иной, как тот чело -
век, с которым он утром побранился и в которого он плюнул с площадки 
трамвая .
Не рассчитывая унести ноги, наш артист снова, как малолетний ребенок,
ложится на кровать, думая, что это в крайнем случае только сон, который
сейчас пройдет, и тогда наступит великолепная жизнь, без всяких особых
неприятностей и передряг.
Вошедший , у которого удивление пересилило гнев, говорит жалобным го-
лосом:
- Да что ж это такое, господа? Ко мне сейчас знакомая придет, а тут ,
глядите , какое-то мурло у нас расположилось в моей комнате. Как же он в
нее вошел? В запертую дверь?
Артист, видя, что ему рук не ломают и его не бьют по сопатке, говорит
с душевным подъемом :
- Ах, пардон ! Я сию минуту уйду. Я только на секундочку прилег отдох -
нуть ... Я не знал, что это ваша кровать... У меня голова закружилась от
множества событий...
Тут хозяин комнаты, у которого гнев снова пересилил удивление, стал
кричать:
- Но это безобразие! Он, глядите , вперся с ногами на мою кровать. Да
я, может быть, знакомым своим не разрешаю с ногами находиться. Это что
за новости! Какой подлец !
И он подбегает к артисту, хватает его за плечи и буквально вытряхива-
ет с кровати . И вдруг замечает, что личность артиста уже ему знакома по
утреннему происшествию.
Тут наступает небольшая пауза.
Хозяин, мало чего понимая, говорит:
- Ах, вот когда ты мне попался, рыбий глаз!
И хочет его схватить за горло.
Но в это время раздается нежный стук в дверь.
Хозяин говорит:
- Ну, скажи спасибо, что ко мне дама сейчас пришла, которую я жду. А
то бы я с тебя сейчас размазню сделал .
И, взяв артиста за воротник, тащит его к дверям, чтоб выпихнуть его в
коридор, как тряпку, на что артист вполне соглашается и даже доволен.
Но вдруг открывается дверь, и на пороге комнаты появляется довольно 
интересная дама, которая пришла в гости к хозяину и явилась в некотором 
роде как бы спасительницей нашего пресловутого артиста.
Однако наш артист при виде дамы просто попятился назад от изумления и
даже закачался, поскольку эта вошедшая дама была его супруга.
И в смысле совпадения это было действительно нечто поразительное.
Тут наш артист, крайне молчаливый за последние два часа, начал просто
орать и буянить, требуя от жены объяснений, что значит это таинственное
посещение.
Жена начала плакать и рыдать и говорить, что это ее сослуживец и что
она действительно иногда к нему заходит попить чаю с пирожными.
Сконфуженный сослуживец сказал , что теперь, поскольку они квиты, они
могли бы помириться и втроем выпить чаю. На что актер разразился такой 
неистовой бранью и криками, что жена впала в истерику. А ее сослуживец 
снова полез драться, почувствовав оскорбление за плевок.
И тогда все соседи прибежали поглядеть, что у них тут делается.
Среди присутствующих оказались также и наша дама с мужем и с подру-
гой.
Узнав все, что произошло, все шестеро, собравшись в комнате , стали 
совещаться, что же им делать.
Которая из балетных так говорит своей подруге:
- Очень просто! Я выхожу замуж за Николая. Артист женится на тебе, а
эти двое сослуживцев тоже составят вполне счастливую пару, служащую в
одном учреждении. Вот как нам надо сделать.
Сослуживец, к которому пришла жена артиста, говорит:
- Здравствуйте, пожалуйста! У ней, кажется, куча ребятишек, а я на
ней буду жениться. Тоже, знаете, нашли простачка.
Артист драмы говорит:
- Я прошу не оскорблять моей жены. Тем более я не намерен выдавать ее
за первого встречного.
Жена артиста говорит:
- Да я бы к нему и не переехала. Глядите , какая у него комната! Разве
я могу вчетвером, с детьми, тут находиться? 
Сослуживец говорит:
- Да я тебя с детьми на пушечный выстрел к этой комнате не подпущу.
Имеет такого подлеца мужа, да еще вдобавок мою комнату хочет оттяпать.
Вижу - уже лежит один на моей кровати.
Сонечка из балетных примиряюще говорит:
- Тогда, господа, давайте так: я выйду за Николая, артист с супругой
так и останутся, как были, а на жене Николая мы женим этого дурака сос -
луживца.
Сослуживец говорит:
- Здравствуйте! Еще не легче. Вот я сейчас с ней запишусь. Держите
карман шире! Да я в первый раз вижу эту облезлую фигуру. К тому же, мо-
жет, она карманная воровка?!
Артист говорит:
- Просьба не оскорблять наших дам. Я считаю, что это правильный вы-
ход.
Наша дама говорит:
- Ну, пет, знаете . Я не намерена из своей квартиры никуда выезжать. У
нас три комнаты и ванна. И не собираюсь болтаться по коммуналкам.
Сонечка говорит:
- Из-за трех негодяев у нас все пары распадаются, - так было бы слав-
но. Я за Николая, эта за этого. А эти так.
Тут между дам началась грубая перебранка и счеты о том, о сем. После
чего мужчины скрепя сердце решили, что все должно идти по-прежнему. На
этом они разошлись.
Однако совершенно по-прежнему не пошло. Сонечка вскоре вышла замуж за
своего соседа, сослуживца жены артиста. И к ней по временам стал прихо-
дить в гости наш артист, который ей понравился благодаря своему мягкому,
беззащитному характеру.
А наша дама , разочаровавшись в обывательском характере артиста, влю-
билась в одного физиолога. А что касается Николая, то у него, кажется,
сейчас романов нет , и он всецело погружен в работу, но с Сонечкой он,
впрочем, иногда встречается, и в выходные дни он нередко ездит с ней за
город.
Вот какие иногда бывают случаи на любовном фронте.
На этом мы хотим закончить наши любовные рассказы, с тем чтобы перей-
ти к следующему отделу - "Коварство ".
Однако близость этого отдела позволяет нам рассказать еще одну новел-
лу, в которой два этих предмета - любовь и коварство - соединились между
собой.
И вот что получилось.

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by mosfilm on Aug 20, 2011 
Михаил Зощенко в исполнении Леонида Гайдая. 
Фильм снят по произведениям: «*Преступление и наказание*», «*Забавное приключение*», «*Свадебное происшествие*».

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/albu...rack_number=09   *Актёр* 
Рассказ этот -- истинное происшествие. Случилось в Астрахани. Рассказал мне об этом актер-любитель.
Вот что он рассказал:
"Вот вы меня, граждане, спрашиваете был ли я актером? Ну, был. В театре играл. Прикасался к этому искусству. А только ерунда. Ничего этом нет выдающего.
Конечно, если подумать глубже, то в этом искусстве много хорошего.
Скажем, выйдешь на сцену, а публика смотрит. А средь публики -- знакомые,
родственники со стороны жены, граждане с дому. Глядишь - подмигивают с
партеру -- дескать, не робей, Вася, дуй до горы. А ты, значит, им знаки делаешь
-- дескать, оставьте беспокоиться, граждане. Знаем. Сами с усами.
Но если подумать глубже, то ничего в этой профессии нету хорошего. Крови больше испортишь.
Вот раз ставили мы пьесу "Кто виноват?". Из прежней жизни. Очень это сильная
пьеса. Там, значит, в одном акте грабители купца грабят на глазах у публики. Очень
натурально выходит. Купец, значит, кричит, ногами отбивается. А его грабят. Жуткая пьеса.
Так вот, поставили эту пьесу.
А перед самым спектаклем один любитель, который купца играл, - выпил. И в
жаре до того бродягу, растрясло, что, видим, не может роль купца вести. И, как выйдет
к рампе, так нарочно электрические лампочки ногой давит.
Режиссер Иван Палыч мне и говорит:
-- Не придется, говорит, во втором акте его выпущать. Передавит, сукин сын,
все лампочки. Может, говорит, ты заместо его сыграешь. Публика - дура, не поймет.
Я говорю:
-- Я, граждане, не могу, говорю, к рампе выйти. Не просите. Я, говорю, сейчас два
арбуза съел. Неважно соображаю.
А он говорит:
-- Выручай, браток. Хоть на одно действие. Может, тот артист после очухается. Не срывай, говорит, просветительной работы.
Все-таки упросили. Вышел я к рампе.
И вышел по ходу пьесы, как есть, в своем пиджаке, в брюках. Только что
бороденку чужую приклеил. И вышел. А публика, хотя и дура, а враз узнала меня.
-- А.-- говорят,-- Вася вышедши! Не робей, дескать, дуй до горы...
Я говорю:
-- Робеть, граждане, не приходится -- раз, говорю, критический момент. Артист, говорю, сильно под мухой и не может к рампе выйтить. Блюет.
Начали действие.
Играю я в действии купца. Кричу, значит, ногами от грабителей отбиваюсь. И чувствую, будто кто-то из любителей действительно мне в карман лезет.
Запахнул я пиджачок. В сторону от артистов.
Отбиваюсь от них. Прямо по роже бью. Ей-богу!
-- Не подходите,-- говорю,-- сволочи, честью прошу.
А те по ходу пьесы это наседают и наседают. Вынули у меня бумажник
(восемнадцать червонцев) и к часам прутся.
Я кричу не своим голосом:
-- Караул, дескать, граждане, всерьез грабят.
А от этого полный эффект получается. Публика-дура в восхищении в ладоши бьет.
Кричит:
-- Давай, Вася, давай. Отбивайся, милый. Крой их, дьяволов, по башкам.
Я кричу:
-- Не помогает, братцы!
И сам стегаю прямо по головам. Вижу -- один любитель кровью исходит,
а другие, подлецы, в раж вошли и наседают.
-- Братцы,-- кричу,-- да что ж это? За какое самое это страдать-то приходится?
Режиссер тут с кулис высовывается.
-- Молодец,-- говорит,-- Вася. Чудно, говорит, рольку ведешь. Давай дальше.
Вижу -- крики не помогают. Потому, чего ни крикнешь -- все прямо по ходу пьесы ложится.
Встал я на колени.
-- Братцы,-- говорю.-- Режиссер, говорю, Иван Палыч. Не могу больше! Спущайте занавеску. Последнее, говорю, сбереженье всерьез прут!
Тут многие театральные спецы -- видят, не по пьесе слова -- из кулис выходят.
Суфлер, спасибо, из будки наружу вылезает.
-- Кажись,-- говорит,-- граждане, действительно у купца бумажник свистнули.
Дали занавес. Воды мне в ковшике принесли. Напоили.
-- Братцы,-- говорю,-- Режиссер, говорю, Иван Палыч. Да что ж это, говорю.
По ходу, говорю, пьесы ктой-то бумажник у меня вынул.
Ну, устроили обыск у любителей. А только денег не нашли. А пустой бумажник
кто-то в кусты кинул.
Деньги так и сгинули. Как сгорели.
Вы говорите -- искусство? Знаем! Играли!

----------


## Lampada

*МИХАИЛ  ЗОЩЕНКО*  *КУЗНИЦА  ЗДОРОВЬЯ*Крым — это форменная жемчужина. Оттуда народ приезжает — только диву даёшься. То есть поедет туда какой-нибудь дряхлый интеллигентишка, а назад приезжает — и не узнать его. Карточку раздуло. И вообще масса бодрости, миросозерцания. Одним словом, Крым — это определённо кузница здоровья.    
С нашего двора поехал в Крым такой товарищ, Серёга Пестриков. Личность эта была форменно расхлябанная. Которые знали Серёгу раньше, все подтвердят. То есть никакого в нём не было горения и миросозерцания. Другие граждане с дому всё-таки по праздникам веселятся. В горелки играют, пьют, в козла дуются. Вообще живут от полного сердца. Потому здоровые, черти. А этот мракобес с работы, например, вернётся, ляжет брюхом на свой подоконник и в книгу уткнётся. Погулять даже не пойдёт. Скелет у него, видите ли, ходить не может, растрясся за день. И уж, конечно, не пьёт, не курит, женским персоналом не интересуется. Одним словом, лежит на своём окне и догнивает. Вот какой это был нездоровый человек! Родственники видят — неладно с парнем. Стали насчёт Крыма хлопотать. А то сам не может. Схлопотали. Поломался, поломался парень, но поехал. Полтора месяца его там держали. Купали и в ногу какую-то дрянь вспрыскивали. Наконец вернулся. Приехал. Это ахнуть можно было от удивленья. Морда, конечно, чёрная. Лопнуть хочет. Глаза горят. Волосья дыбом стоят. И вся меланхолия пропала.  
Раньше, бывало, этот человек мухи не тронет. А тут не успел приехать, в первый же день дворнику Фёдору морду набил. Зачем за сараем недоглядел — дрова раскрали. Управдома тоже хотел за какую-то там мелочь застрелить из нагана. Жильцов всех раскидал, которые заступались. Ну, видим, не узнать парня. Совершенно поправился. Починили человека. Отремонтировали капитально. Пить даже начал от полноты здоровья. Девицу ни одну мимо себя не пропускал. Скандалов сколько с ним было — не сосчитать. Крым — это форменная жемчужина, как человека обновляет! Одно худо — хотят Серёгу Пестрикова со службы снять. Потому прогуливать начал. Великая вещь это здоровье!    *Я очень не люблю вас, мой властелин*  Он сидел рядом со мной и корявым пальцем водил по строчкам газеты. И хмурился. Такой строгий: такой внушительный в новенькой своей шинели и с шашкой на правом боку. Он отложил в сторону газету, устало прищурил строгие свои глаза на меня и снова взял газету. Он должен простить меня, но если я не ошибся, он чем-то недоволен? Он пожевал своими губами, снова прищурил глаза (о, ему так нравилось это делать!) и сказал: — Да… буржуазной прессой. Так и сказал. И строгое лицо сделал. И оттого, что лицо мое было доброе и сочувственное, и оттого, что маленькая усмешка моя спряталась под усами моими, он почувствовал ко мне расположение и прибавил: — Пишут. Сами не знают что. Извольте видеть: Ингерманландия… Сами не знают что. Но он очень чувствует в этом какую-то закавыку. О, они-то знают, это, мой бедный друг, ты не знаешь!.. Это они нарочно говорят тебе непонятные для тебя слова, ибо как могут они говорить очень понятно, если ты обидишься и не позволишь вовсе печатать? Но я не сказал это ему. Как можно! Я только сказал: — Да, да, — очень странно, очень непонятно, вот я, смею уверить, образование, можно сказать, получил, на аттестат зрелости срезался только по-английски, но, право, не понимаю их. Он очень обрадовался вдруг. Он тоже срезался на чем-то. Но это не суть важно. Он дошел теперь до степеней известных и не позволит смеяться над ним. Он помолчал. Застегнул на все пуговицы новенькое пальто. Такой строгий, внушительный. Газету смял и бурно положил в карман и протянул: — Сегодня возбужду вопрос с точки зрения. И встал. И ушел. А когда он уходил, я громко сказал ему: — Я очень не люблю тебя, мой властелин. Он сконфуженно пробормотал что-то. И вышел. А… вот то-то и оно! Давайте говорить по-французски! _Осень 1918_

----------


## Lampada

Читает *Сергей Юрский*    *Страдания молодого Вертера*  <<< Назад 
Я ехал однажды на велосипеде. У меня довольно хороший велосипед. Английская марка — БСА. 
Приличный велосипед, на котором я иногда совер­шаю прогулки для успокоения нервов и для душевно­го равновесия. 
Очень хорошая, славная современная машина. Жалко только — колесья не все. То есть колесья все но только они сборные. Одно английское — «Три ру­жья», а другое немецкое — «Дукс». И руль украин­ский. Но все-таки ехать можно. В сухую погоду. 
Конечно, откровенно говоря, ехать сплошное му­ченье, но для душевной бодрости и когда жизнь не особенно дорога — я выезжаю. 
И вот, стало быть, еду однажды на велосипеде. 
Каменноостровский проспект. Бульвар. Сворачи­ваю на боковую аллею вдоль бульвара и еду себе. 
Осенняя природа разворачивается передо мной. Пожелтевшая трава. Грядка с увядшими цветочками. Желтые листья на дороге. Чухонское небо надо мной. 
Птички щебечут. Ворона клюет мусор. Серенькая собачка лает у ворот. 
Я гляжу на эту осеннюю картинку, и вдруг сердце у меня смягчается, и мне неохота думать о плохом. Ри­суется замечательная жизнь. Милые, понимающие лю­ди. Уважение к личности, и мягкость нравов. И лю­бовь к близким. И отсутствие брани и грубости. 
И вдруг от таких мыслей мне захотелось всех об­нять, захотелось сказать что-нибудь хорошее. Захо­телось крикнуть: «Братцы, главные трудности позади. Скоро мы заживем, как фон бароны». 
Но вдруг раздается вдалеке свисток. 
— Кто-нибудь проштрафился,— говорю я сам се­бе,— кто-нибудь, наверное, не так улицу перешел. В дальнейшем, вероятно, этого не будет. Не будем тате часто слышать этих резких свистков, напоминающие о проступках, штрафах и правонарушениях. 
Снова недалеко от меня раздается тревожный сви­сток и какие-то крики и грубая брань. 
— Так грубо, вероятно, и кричать не будут. Ну, кричать-то, может быть, будут, но не будет этой тя­желой, оскорбительной брани. 
Кто-то, слышу, бежит позади меня. И кричит осип­шим голосом: — Ты чего ж это, сука, удираешь, черт твою два­дцать! Остановись сию минуту. 
— За кем-то гонятся,— говорю я сам себе и тихо, но бодро еду. 
— Лешка,— кричит кто-то,— забегай, сволочь, сле­ва. Не выпущай его из виду! Вижу — слева бежит парнишка. Он машет палкой. И грозит кулаком. 
Я оборачиваюсь назад. Седоватый почтенный сто­рож бежит по дороге и орет, что есть мочи: — Хватай его, братцы, держи! Лешка, не выпущай из виду! Лешка прицеливается в меня, и палка его ударяет в колесо велосипеда. 
Тогда я начинаю понимать, что дело касается меня. Я соскакиваю с велосипеда и стою в ожи­дании. 
Вот подбегает сторож. Хрип раздается из его гру­ди. Дыханье с шумом вырывается наружу. 
— Держите его!— кричит он. 
Человек десять доброхотов подбегают ко мне и на­чинают хватать меня за руки. Я говорю: — Братцы, да что вы, обалдели! Чего вы с ума спятили совместно с этим постаревшим болваном? Сторож говорит: — Как я тебе ахну по зубам — будешь оскорблять при исполнении служебных обязанностей... Держите его крепче... Не выпущайте его, нахала. 
Собирается толпа. Кто-то спрашивает: — А что он сделал? Сторож говорит: — Мне пятьдесят три года,— он, сука, прямо загнал меня. Он едет не по той дороге... Он едет по дорожке, по которой на велосипедах проезду нет... И видет, между прочим, вывеска. А он, как ненормаль­ный, едет... Я ему свищу. А он ногами кружит. Не по­нимает, видите ли. Как будто с луны свалился... Хо­рошо, мой помощник успел остановить его. 
Лешка протискивается сквозь толпу, впивается своей клешней в мою руку и говорит: — Я ему, гадюке, хотел руку перебить, чтоб он не мог ехать. 
— Братцы,— говорю я,— я не знал, что здесь нель­зя ехать. Я не хотел удирать. 
Сторож, задыхаясь, восклицает: — Он не хотел удирать! Вы видели наглые речи. Ведите его в милицию. Держите его крепче. Такие у меня завсегда убегают. 
Я говорю: — Братцы, я штраф заплачу. Я не отказываюсь. Не вертите мне руки. 
Кто-то говорит: — Пущай предъявит документы, и возьмите с не­го штраф. Чего его зря волочить в милицию. 
Сторожу и нескольким добровольцам охота воло­чить меня в милицию, но под давлением остальной публики сторож, страшно ругаясь, берет с меня штраф и с видимым сожалением отпускает меня восвояси. 
Я иду со своим велосипедом покачиваясь. У меня шумит в голове, и в глазах мелькают круги и точки. Я бреду с развороченной душой. 
Я по дороге сгоряча произношу пошлую фразу: «Боже мой». Я массирую себе руки и говорю в прост­ранство: «Фу!» Я выхожу на набережную и снова сажусь на свою машину, говоря: — Ну, ладно, чего там. Подумаешь — нашелся фон барон — руки ему не верти. 
Я тихо еду по набережной. Я позабываю грубова­тую сцену. Мне рисуются прелестные сценки из неда­лекого будущего. 
Вот я, предположим, еду на велосипеде с полесья­ми, похожими друг на друга, как две капли воды. 
Вот я сворачиваю на эту злосчастную аллейку. Чей-то смех раздается. Я вижу — сторож идет в мягкой шляпе. В руках у него цветочек — незабудка или там осенний тюльпан. Он вертит цветочком и, смеясь, го­ворит: — Ну, куда ты заехал, дружочек? Чего это ты сду­ру не туда сунулся? Экий ты, милочка, ротозей. 
А ну, валяй обратно, а то я тебя оштрафую — не дам цветка. 
Тут, тихо смеясь, он подает мне незабудку. И мы, полюбовавшись друг другом, расстаемся. 
Эта тихая сценка услаждает мое страдание. Я бод­ро еду на велосипеде. Я верчу ногами. Я говорю себе: «Ничего. Душа не разорвется. Я молод. Я согласен сколько угодно ждать». 
Снова радость и любовь к людям заполняют мое сердце. Снова хочется сказать что-нибудь хорошее или крикнуть: «Товарищи, мы строим новую жизнь, мы победили, мы перешагнули через громадные трудно­сти — давайте все-таки как-нибудь уважать друг друга». 
1933

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/XN3fjNrJ6So  *Случай в провинции* 
Многое я перепробовал в своей жизни, а вот циркачом никогда не был.
И только однажды публика меня приняла за циркача-трансформатора.
Не знаю, как сейчас, а раньше ездили по России такие специалисты-трансформаторы. Они, скажем, выходили на эстраду, почтительнейше раскланивались с публикой, затем, убравшись на одно мгновение за кулисы, снова появлялись, но уже в другом костюме, с другим голосом и в другой роли.
Вот за такого трансформатора однажды меня и приняли.
Это было в революцию, в двадцатом или двадцать первом году.
Хлеб был тогда чрезвычайно дорог.
За фунт хлеба в Питере запрашивали два полотенца, три простыни или трёхрядную гармонь.
А потому однажды осенью поэт-имажинист Николай Иванов, пианистка Маруся Грекова, я и лирический поэт Дмитрий Цензор 1 выехали из Питера в поисках более лёгкого хлеба.
Мы решили объехать с пёстрой музыкально-литературной программой ряд южных советских городов.
Мы ехали своим «чистым искусством» заработать кусок ржаного солдатского хлеба.
И в конце сентября, снабжённые всякими мандатами и документами, мы выехали из Питера в теплушке, взяв направление на юго-восток.
Ехали долго.
В дороге подробно распределили свои роли и продумали программу.
Решено было так. Первым номером выступает пианистка Маруся с лёгкими музыкальными вещицами. Она даёт, так сказать, верный художественный тон всему нашему вечеру. Вторым номером — имажинист. Он вроде как усложняет нашу программу, давая понять своими стихами, что искусство не всегда доступно народу.
Засим я — с юмористическими рассказами. И наконец лирический поэт Дмитрий Цензор. Он, так сказать, лаком покрывает всю нашу программу. Он создаёт впечатление лёгкого, тонкого вечера.
Программа была составлена замечательно.
— Товарищи! — говорил имажинист.— Мы первые в Советской России на верном пути. Мы сознательно снижаемся до масс, мы внедряемся в самую гущу. Этой программой мы докажем, что чистое искусство не пропадёт. За нами стоит народ.
Пианистка Маруся молча слушала и, для практики, пальчиками на своих коленях разыгрывала какой-то сложный мотив.
Я покуривал махорку с чаем и печально сплёвывал на пол зелёную едкую слюну.
А поэт Дмитрий Цензор говорил мечтательно:
— Чистое искусство народу необходимо... Нам понесут тёплые душистые караваи хлеба, цветы, варёные яйца... Денег мы не возьмём. На чёрта нам сдались деньги, если на них ничего сейчас не купишь...
Наконец, двадцать девятого числа мы приехали в небольшой провинциальный дождливый город.
На станции нас приветливо встретил агент уголовного розыска. Он долго и внимательно читал наши мандаты, потом взял под козырёк, шутливо приветствуя этим русскую литературу.
Он нам по секрету сообщил, что он и сам из интеллигентных слоёв, и что он в своё время окончил два класса местной женской прогимназии, и что поэтому он и сам не прочь между двумя протоколами побаловаться чистым искусством.
На наш литературный вечер он обещал непременно прибыть.
Мы остановились у Марусиных знакомых.
Первые дни прошли в необыкновенных хлопотах и в беготне.
Нужно было достать разрешение, получить зал, осветить его и сговориться с устроителем.
Устроитель был тонкий и ловкий человек. Он категорически упёрся на своём, говоря, что чистая поэзия вряд ли будет доступна провинциальной публике, и поэтому необходимо разжижить нашу программу более понятными номерами — музыкой, пением и цирком.
Это, конечно, очень портило нашу программу. Однако спорить мы не стали — иного выхода не было.
Вечер был назначен на завтра в бывшем купеческом клубе.
Тридцатого сентября, в восемь часов вечера, мы, взволнованные, сидели за кулисами в специально отведённой для нас уборной.
Зал был набит до последнего предела.
Человек сто красноармейцев, множество домашних хозяек, городских девиц, служащих и людей всевозможных свободных профессий ожидали с нетерпением начала программы, похлопывая в ладоши и требуя поднятия занавеса.
Первым, как помню, выступило музыкальное трио. Затем жонглёр и эксцентрик. Успех у него был потрясающий. Публика ревела, гремела и вызывала его бесконечно.
Затем шли наши номера.
Маруся Грекова вышла на эстраду в глухом чёрном платье.
Когда Маруся появилась на сцене, в публике произошло какое-то неясное волнение. Публика приподнималась со своих мест и смотрела на пианистку. Многие хохотали.
Маруся с некоторой тревогой села за рояль и, сыграв короткую вещицу, остановилась, ожидая одобрения. Однако одобрения не последовало.
В страшном смущении, без единого хлопка, Маруся удалилась за кулисы.
За ней почти немедленно выступил имажинист.
Гром аплодисментов, крики и одобрительный гул не смолкали долго.
Польщённый таким вниманием и известностью даже в небольшом провинциальном городе, имажинист низко раскланялся, почтительно прижимая руку к сердцу.
Он прочёл какие-то ядовитые, но неясные стишки и ушёл в сильном душевном сомнении — аплодисментов опять-таки не было.
Буквально не было ни единого хлопка.
Третьим, сильно напуганный, выступил я.
Ещё более длительные, радостные крики раздались при моём появлении.
Задняя публика вставала на скамейки, напирала на впереди сидящих и рассматривала меня, как какое-то морское чудо.
— Ловко! — кричал кто-то.— Ловко, братцы, запущено!
— Ах, сволочь! — визгливо кричал кто-то с видимым восхищением.
Я, в сильном страхе, боясь за свою судьбу и еле произнося слова, начал лепетать свой рассказ.
Публика терпеливо слушала мой лепет и даже подбадривала меня отдельными выкриками:
— Ах, сволочь, едят его мухи!
— Крой! Валяй! Дави! Ходи веселей!
Пролепетав рассказ почти до конца, я удалился, с трудом передвигая ноги. Аплодисментов, как и в те разы, не было. Только какой-то высокий красноармеец встал и сказал:
— Ах, сволочь! Идёт-то как! Гляди, братцы, как переступает нарочно.
Последним должен был выступить лирический поэт.
Он долго не хотел выступать. Он почти плакал в голос и ссылался на боли в нижней части живота. Он говорил, что он только вчера приехал из Питера, не осмотрелся ещё в этом городе и не свыкся с такой аудиторией.
Поэт буквально ревел белугой и цеплялся руками за кулисы, однако дружным натиском мы выперли его на сцену.
Дикие аплодисменты, гогот, восхищённая брань — потрясли всё зало.
Публика восторженно гикала и ревела.
Часть публики ринулась к сцене и с диким любопытством рассматривала лирического поэта.
Поэт обомлел, прислонился к роялю и, не сказав ни одного слова, простоял так минут пять. Затем качнулся, открыл рот и, почти неживой, вполз обратно за кулисы.
Аплодисменты долго не смолкали. Кто-то настойчиво бил пятками в пол. Кто-то неистово требовал повторения.
Мы, совершённо потрясённые, забились в своей уборной и сидели, прислушиваясь к публике.
Наш устроитель ходил вокруг нас, с испугом поглядывая на наши поникшие фигуры.
Имажинист, скорбно сжав губы, в страшной растерянности сидел на диване, потом откинул свои волосы назад и твёрдо сказал:
— Меня поймут через пятьдесят лет. Не раньше. Мои стихи не доходят. Это я теперь вижу.
Маруся Грекова тихо плакала, закрыв лицо руками.
Лирический поэт стоял в неподвижной позе и с испугом прислушивался к крикам и рёву.
Я ничего не понимал. Вернее, я думал, что чистое искусство дошло до масс, но в какой-то странной и неизвестной для меня форме.
Однако крики не смолкали.
Вдруг послышался топот бегущих ног за кулисами и в нашу уборную ворвалось несколько человек из публики.
— Просим! Просим! — радостно вопил какой-то гражданин, потрясая руками.
Мы остолбенели.
Тихим, примиряющим голосом устроитель спросил:
— Товарищи... Не беспокойтесь... Не волнуйтесь... Всё будет... Сейчас всё устроим... Что вы хотели?
— Да который тут выступал,— сказал гражданин.— Публика очень даже требует повторить. Мы, как делегация, просим... Который тут сейчас с переодеванием, трансформатор.
Вдруг, в одно мгновение всем стало ясно. Нас четверых приняли за трансформатора Якимова, выступавшего в прошлом году в этом городе. Сегодня он должен был выступать после нас.
Совершенно ошеломлённые, мы механически оделись и вышли из клуба.
И на другой день уехали из города.
Маленькая блондинка пианистка, саженного роста имажинист, я и, наконец, полный, румяный лирический поэт — мы вчетвером показали провинциальной публике поистине чудо трансформации.
Однако цветов, варёных яиц и славных почестей мы так и не получили от народа.
Придётся ждать.
1924

----------

